# Race to Sub-X on Square-1



## Rubiksdude4144 (Dec 13, 2017)

Just like most other sub-x threads. I'll post 12 scrambles, you solve them, then you post them on here. If you complete your goal 3 times you graduate.

1) (1, -3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)
2) (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(-1, -2)
3) (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, -1)/(1, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, -3)/(4, -2)/
4) (0, 5)/(-3, 6)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)
5) (-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -4)/
6) (1, -3)/(3, 6)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1)
7) (-2, 0)/(3, 6)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0)
8) (0, 5)/(4, 4)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)
9) (1, 6)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/
10) (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/
11) (1, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)
12) (4, 0)/(-3, 6)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -2)

The goals are whatever you want


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 13, 2017)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> Just like most other sub-x threads. I'll post 12 scrambles, you solve them, then you post them on here. If you complete your goal 3 times you graduate.
> 
> 1) (1, -3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)
> 2) (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(-1, -2)
> ...



Race to sub X means the competitor picks what they are racing to, but you listed the times that people are going to race for.

Just to let you know.


----------



## CarterK (Dec 13, 2017)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> The goals are sub 1:00, 50, 40, 35, 30, 25, 20, and 15


This is a problem because I'm not able to compete here. After sub-15, there are a lot of different goals, maybe .5 apart.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 13, 2017)

I hope you understand what Pyra master is saying. The competitor chooses his goal. If he then gets it 3 times in a row. He chooses next goal. Hope that made sense. I do like this thread as I want to get into Squan.


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Dec 13, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I hope you understand what Pyra master is saying. The competitor chooses his goal. If he then gets it 3 times in a row. He chooses next goal. Hope that made sense. I do like this thread as I want to get into Squan.



I realized that there was no sq1 race threads so I decided to make one.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 13, 2017)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> I realized that there was no sq1 race threads so I decided to make one.


Yes, it is really helpful to the community when people run legitimate races. Good luck with this race!


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Dec 13, 2017)

Your welcome


CornerCutter said:


> Yes, it is really helpful to the community when people run legitimate races. Good luck with this race!


You're welcome. You should try a round.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 13, 2017)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> Your welcome
> 
> You're welcome. You should try a round.


I might. When does it end?


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Dec 13, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> I might. When does it end?


I'll add more scrambles and announce the winners every Sunday.


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 13, 2017)

Nice!! When I learn Square-1 then I will do this race


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Dec 13, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> Nice!! When I learn Square-1 then I will do this race


yeah sure here is a good tutorial by DGCubes:


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 13, 2017)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> yeah sure here is a good tutorial by DGCubes:



Ok great! Thanks!


----------



## MCuber (Dec 13, 2017)

Sub-35

Ao12: 37.85

1. 35.87
2. 33.85
3. 33.26
4. (30.36)
5. 34.57
6. 45.06
7. 42.88
8. 38.23
9. 33.52
10. 39.65
11. 42.31
12. (DNF)


----------



## CarterK (Dec 13, 2017)

There was one a while ago but it flopped. I was at 2/3 for sub 11, so I'll start at my next goal, sub 10:

9.59 ao12
1. 8.20 (1, -3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0) 
2. 9.65 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(-1, -2) 
3. 9.47 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, -1)/(1, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, -3)/(4, -2)/ 
4. 10.81 (0, 5)/(-3, 6)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2) 
5. 10.59 (-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -4)/ 
6. 10.87 (1, -3)/(3, 6)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1) 
7. (10.99) (-2, 0)/(3, 6)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0) 
8. 8.22 (0, 5)/(4, 4)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0) 
9. 8.94 (1, 6)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
10. 9.34 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
11. (7.53) (1, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0) 
12. 9.79 (4, 0)/(-3, 6)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -2)

8.83 ao5 at the end.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 15, 2017)

My thread died, and I'm happy someone that can commit to things is doing it.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 15, 2017)

Race to sub 13
Volt
Vandenbergh

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-14
avg of 12: 14.043

Time List:
1. (10.860) (1, -3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0) 
2. 15.018 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(-1, -2) 
3. 10.909 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, -1)/(1, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, -3)/(4, -2)/ 
4. 13.113 (0, 5)/(-3, 6)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2) 
5. 14.312 (-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -4)/ 
6. 13.989 (1, -3)/(3, 6)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1) 
7. 16.246 (-2, 0)/(3, 6)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0) 
8. 16.807 (0, 5)/(4, 4)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0) 
9. (16.965) (1, 6)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
10. 12.689 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
11. 14.698 (1, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0) 
12. 12.649 (4, 0)/(-3, 6)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -2)


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 16, 2017)

Round 1
Sub-25
Vandenbergh
YJ Guanlong
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-16
avg of 12: 31.58

Time List:
1. 40.31 (1, -3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0) 
2. 28.34 (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(-1, -2) 
3. 39.88 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, -1)/(1, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, -3)/(4, -2)/ 
4. 27.75 (0, 5)/(-3, 6)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2) 
5. (41.57) (-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -4)/ 
6. 29.21 (1, -3)/(3, 6)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1) 
7. 26.19 (-2, 0)/(3, 6)/(2, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0) 
8. 27.50 (0, 5)/(4, 4)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0) 
9. 24.88 (1, 6)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
10. (24.84) (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/ 
11. 34.84 (1, -3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, 0) 
12. 36.87 (4, 0)/(-3, 6)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -2)
Rip was playing with the tensions for the first few solves


----------



## CarterK (Dec 17, 2017)

How often will you post scrambles?


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Dec 18, 2017)

CarterK said:


> How often will you post scrambles?


I'm posting new ones


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Dec 18, 2017)

Round 1 winners CarterK
Round 2 scrambles:

1. (0, 5)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(1, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)
2. (1, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)
3. (0, 5)/(3, -3)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/
4. (4, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/
5. (1, 0)/(6, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, -3)
6. (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)
7. (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/
8. (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-1, 0)/
9. (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)
10. (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(1, 4)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)
11. (-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -4)
12. (1, 3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 21, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone is still interested in this thread. No worries if nobody is not interested.

Edit: and willing to post new scrambles.


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 21, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Just wondering if anyone is still interested in this thread. No worries if nobody is interested.



I am (once I learn Squan )


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 21, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> I am (once I learn Squan )


If you are interested in learning Square 1 this link is what I used and am still using for algorithms. http://www.cubezone.be/square1step1.html
I was confused with cubeshape on this website, so what I did was watch a lot of different videos on cubeshape as well as use these two websites for reference. https://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/square1d.htm and http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/sq1/sq1-shape-depth.html


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 21, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> If you are interested in learning Square 1 this link is what I used and am still using for algorithms. http://www.cubezone.be/square1step1.html
> I was confused with cubeshape on this website, so what I did was watch a lot of different videos on cubeshape as well as use these two websites for reference. https://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/square1d.htm and http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/sq1/sq1-shape-depth.html



Ok great! Thank you! I will surly compete once I learn.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Feb 23, 2018)

I’ll compete. I’ve been wanting to be sub 20 for a while now.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 23, 2018)

I am planning on posting some scrambles tomorrow morning (Friday), and if anyone has concerns or does not want me to please let me know.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 23, 2018)

Well, I will pick up where Rubiksdude4144 left off, meaning here are some scrambles for round 3. Again, if anyone thinks other wise of me posting scrambles once a week please let me know, if not I will plan on posting new scrambles every Friday.

Round 3:

1) -5,3 / 2,-3 / 0,-3 / -3,-1 / -5,1 / 0,-1 / 6,2 / 4,0 / -4,6 / 4,2 / 4,0 / 0,1 / 0,6 / 3,0 / 6,3 / 3,6 /
2) 3,5 / 4,-3 / 3,-3 / 6,6 / 0,6 / -1,2 / 6,-4 / -4,0 / 6,4 / -2,0 / -3,4 / 0,6 / 2,6 / 1,0 / -4,-2 / -4,6 /
3) 6,-4 / 3,1 / 3,6 / 5,3 / 0,-5 / -2,1 / -3,-2 / 6,2 / 6,4 / -5,4 / 6,-3 / 0,-1 / 0,3 / 2,1 / 0,2 / 2,-5 /
4) 4,3 / 2,-3 / 3,6 / -1,4 / 2,6 / -2,-3 / 1,-4 / 6,6 / 4,-1 / 2,-3 / 6,0 / 4,0 / -2,6 / -5,2 / 6,1 / -4,-1 /
5) -5,5 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 0,4 / -4,4 / 4,-5 / 0,-4 / -2,-2 / 2,-1 / -2,1 / 0,6 / 4,6 / -4,0 / -2,-5 / 5,-3 / 3,6 /
6) 1,-3 / 3,6 / 3,2 / 6,6 / 1,-4 / 3,0 / 0,6 / -2,6 / 5,-4 / 4,1 / 6,3 / 6,0 / 3,2 / 2,3 / 3,6 / 1,4 /
7) -2,2 / 3,6 / 3,5 / 3,0 / -3,1 / 0,-5 / -2,0 / -1,6 / -1,6 / -4,-5 / 0,2 / 0,3 / 6,6 / -3,4 / -4,0 / -2,0 /
8) 6,3 / 3,6 / -3,4 / 6,6 / 2,-4 / -2,-4 / -4,-4 / 6,4 / 2,0 / -2,-3 / -4,0 / 0,-5 / 6,6 / -1,-2 / 6,-4 / 2,6 /
9) 1,6 / 3,-3 / -4,-3 / 3,3 / 1,6 / 4,6 / 6,-2 / 4,4 / 0,2 / -3,-4 / 0,-1 / 0,6 / 1,6 / -4,0 / 2,-2 / 0,2 /
10) 4,2 / 3,3 / -3,-1 / 6,1 / 2,-1 / -2,2 / 6,2 / 0,2 / 2,-4 / -4,4 / -2,-2 / 2,4 / -4,4 / -4,2 / -2,-2 / 2,-2 /
11) 4,-1 / 6,0 / -3,0 / -4,0 / -3,6 / 0,-2 / -3,3 / -3,-3 / -3,3 / -1,0 / 4,1 / 5,-4 / 2,1 / -4,1 / 0,4 / -2,0 /
12) 3,3 / 0,6 / 6,6 / 0,-3 / 0,-5 / -1,6 / 3,0 / -3,-2 / -4,-2 / 4,4 / 0,4 / 0,2 / -4,0 / 4,-5 / 0,-5 / 6,-3 /


----------



## CBcuber86 (Feb 23, 2018)

Round 3
Sub 25
Volt
Vandenbergh

25.034, 20.587, 24.266, 25.335, 25.125, 19.997, (17.188), (32.481), 20.993, 22.777, 21.787, 21.833
=22.778


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 23, 2018)

Round 3
Sub 25
Cosmic Volt M
Ao12: 25.51

Time List:
1. 22.33 
2. 24.68 
3. 18.25 
4. 28.73 
5. 29.05 
6. 33.29 
7. 18.42 
8. 27.58 
9. 23.50 
10. 23.41 
11. 24.11 
12. 33.78


----------



## MCuber (Feb 27, 2018)

Round 3
Sub-30
X-Man Design Volt Square-1
Ao12: DNF

1. 41.99
2. 32.47
3. 31.20
4. DNS
5. DNS
6. DNS
7. DNS
8. DNS
9. DNS
10. DNS
11. DNS
12. DNS

Why are these scrambles so long?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 27, 2018)

MCuber said:


> Why are these scrambles so long?


Umm, I am not certain. I did not really pay attention to how long they were when I posted the scrambles, but I will try and find shorter ones for this next week. Thank you very much for pointing that out.


----------



## CarterK (Feb 28, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Umm, I am not certain. I did not really pay attention to how long they were when I posted the scrambles, but I will try and find shorter ones for this next week. Thank you very much for pointing that out.


Where did you get them?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 28, 2018)

CarterK said:


> Where did you get them?


I used a Square 1 scramble generator from the Ruwix website because I had known about it previously and at the time of posting the scrambles I did not relies difference in scrambles from something like cstimer, but now that I know, for next weeks scrambles I will be using scrambles most likely from cstimer.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 28, 2018)

Sub DNS
Solve 1: DNS
SOLVE 2: DNS
Solve 3: DnS


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 28, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Sub DNS
> Solve 1: DNS
> SOLVE 2: DNS
> Solve 3: DnS


 Was this a mistake or what happend?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 28, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Was this a mistake or what happend?





cubeshepherd said:


> Was this a mistake or what happend?


I dont have a squan


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 2, 2018)

Round 3 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RQr6WAVy9jDmBalqJiUpKG89TlOIFisQl61RvaRhqIA/edit?pli=1#gid=0

Race to sub 25
CBcuber86: 22.77 1/3
cubeshepherd: 25.51 0/3

Race to sub 30
MCuber: DNF 0/3

Congratulations CBcuber86 for achieving your goal of 25 for this week, keep it up. : )

Round 4 Scrambles:

1. (-3, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)

2. (0, 5)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(2, 0)/(4, -2)

3. (1, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, -2)

4. (-3, -4)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(-4, -2)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/

5. (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -2)/(6, -2)

6. (0, -1)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, -2)

7. (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, -1)

8. (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/(4, -3)/(-2, -3)

9. (1, 0)/(3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)

10.(0, 5)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(6, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)

11. (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)

12. (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 3, 2018)

Round 4 
Race to sub 25 
avg of 12: 23.76 1/3

Time List:
1. 25.41
2. 24.40 
3. (30.04) 
4. 25.46 
5. 27.91 
6. (16.47)
7. 19.65
8. 18.29 
9. 24.87 
10. 27.11 
11. 21.99 
12. 22.46


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2018)

Round 4 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RQr6WAVy9jDmBalqJiUpKG89TlOIFisQl61RvaRhqIA/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 25:
@cubeshepherd Ao12 23.76 1/3

Round 5 scrambles:
1. (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)
2. (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/
3. (-5, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -5)/
4. (0, 5)/(4, 4)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)
5. (-2, 3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -5)/(2, -4)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(-4, -2)
6. (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-2, -1)/(-5, 0)
7. (-5, -3)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-4, -4)
8. (0, 5)/(3, 3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2)/(5, -2)/(6, 0)
9. (0, -4)/(-5, 1)/(3, 3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, -3)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)
10. (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(6, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, -4)/
11. (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(6, 0)/
12. (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, -4)


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 9, 2018)

Round 5 20.66
1: 25.14
2: 18.84
3: 16.54
4: 21.68
5: 18.71
6: 22.06
7: 21.06
8: 20.40
9: 16.49
10: 22.72
11: 24.79
12: 18.80


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> Round 5 20.66
> 1: 25.14
> 2: 18.84
> 3: 16.54
> ...


Out of curiosity, what goal are you trying to achieve, such as sub 25, 20, 15? If you would like to let me know I add it to the spreadsheet that I have going for this thread. Thanks


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 9, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Out of curiosity, what goal are you trying to achieve, such as sub 25, 20, 15? If you would like to let me know I add it to the spreadsheet that I have going for this thread. Thanks



This is the problem, my only(yes, only) goal is my national record but for your spreadsheet, sub 20 or sub 18 if you want is ecactly, will work


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 10, 2018)

Round 5
Sub 25
avg of 12: 23.81 2/3

Time List:
1. 25.75
2. 23.57 
3. (28.25) 
4. 22.25 
5. 24.68 
6. 23.10 
7. 27.29 
8. (17.73) 
9. 22.60 
10. 23.62 
11. 24.76 
12. 20.49


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 16, 2018)

Round 5 results; https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RQr6WAVy9jDmBalqJiUpKG89TlOIFisQl61RvaRhqIA/edit#gid=0
If there is anyone that was/is going to post there times tonight for round 5, please do so and I will include it. I try to always post new scrambles on Friday, but tomorrow I will be pretty busy and so I figured that I would post the new scrambles tonight.

Race to sub NR/18
@Thom S. Ao12: 20.66 0/3 I am not positive what the NR record time is that you trying to beat, but I hope that you get it soon.

Race to sub 25
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 23.81 2/3

Round 6 Scrambles:
1. (0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/

2. (3, 5)/(1, 4)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)

3. (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, -5)

4. (0, 2)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/

5. (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(5, -4)/

6. (-5, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/

7. (-5, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-4, 0)

8. (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, -2)/

9. (1, 3)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/

10. (4, 0)/(3, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, -5)/(0, -2)

11. (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, -2)/(-2, 0)

12. (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/

Round 6 end on (March 23, 2018) Good luck to anyone that competes this week, and enjoy.


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 16, 2018)

Round 6
Sub 18
Ao12: 18.59
1: 17.52
2: 16.58
3: 18.74
4: 22.72
5: 22.71
6: 20.98
7:16.28
8: 20.85
9: 17.42
10: 16.46
11: 18.37
12: 15.82


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 17, 2018)

Round 6
Sub 25
avg of 12: 23.24 3/3 Time to go for sub 22 or 21 for next week.

Time List:
1. 19.78
2. (17.20) 
3. 22.25
4. 27.39 
5. 19.23 
6. (33.35) 
7. 24.08 
8. 24.11 
9. 21.32 
10. 28.18 
11. 21.71 
12. 24.32


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 24, 2018)

Round 6 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RQr6WAVy9jDmBalqJiUpKG89TlOIFisQl61RvaRhqIA/edit#gid=0

Race to Sub NR/18
@Thom S. Ao12: 18.59 0/3 You are getting there, and I hope that you get the NR soon.

Race to sub 25
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 23.24 3/3 Time to go for something like sub 22.

Round 7 Scramble:
1. (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)
2. (-5, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(2, -2)/(-2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)
3. (-5, -3)/(5, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-1, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/
4. (4, 3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)
5. (-3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -1)
6. (-3, 2)/(-3, 6)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)
7. (-3, -4)/(-5, 4)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/
8. (1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)
9. (-2, 3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-5, -4)
10. (-3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, 4)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -1)/
11. (-2, 0)/(5, 2)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)
12. (0, 5)/(-3, 6)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)

Best of solves to anyone competing this week. Round 7 will end in (March 30th).


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 24, 2018)

Round 7
Sub 18
Ao12: 18.24
1: 16.56
2: 18.20
3: 20.10
4: 19.42
5: 20.14
6: 21.61
7: 16.82
8: 22.03
9: 14.04
10: 18.00
11: 17.30
12: 14.20


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 25, 2018)

Round 7
Sub 22
avg of 12: 21.25 1/3

Time List:
1. 18.64
2. 22.87 
3. 20.45 
4. (28.37)
5. 23.68 
6. 26.38 
7. 25.36 
8. 18.05 
9. 23.28 
10. (13.82) 
11. 18.66 
12. 15.09


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 30, 2018)

Round 7 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RQr6WAVy9jDmBalqJiUpKG89TlOIFisQl61RvaRhqIA/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 22
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 21.25 1/3

Rafe to sub 18 (A.K.A) NR
@Thom S. Ao12: 18.24 0/3 You are getting closer to your goal. Hopefully this week and on you get your sub 18 averages.

Round 8 Scrambles:
1. (1, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)
2. (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2)
3. (6, 2)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)
4. (-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/
5. (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 5)/(3, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)
6. (0, -1)/(-5, 4)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/
7. (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/
8. (4, 0)/(3, 3)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(6, -1)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)
9. (3, -1)/(-3, 3)/(4, -5)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)
10. (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, -1)
11. (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-4, -5)
12. (4, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(2, -1)/(3, -4)/(2, 0)/

Round 8 will end on (April 6). good luck to all who will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 31, 2018)

Round 8
Sub 22
avg of 12: 21.54 2/3

Time List:
1. (11.81) Nice!
2. 23.96 
3. 21.86 
4. 24.24 
5. 19.66
6. 20.89 
7. 21.72 
8. 18.97 
9. (28.05) 
10. 25.18
11. 22.92 
12. 15.97


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 1, 2018)

Round 8
Sub 18
Ao12: 17.93
1. 20.60
2. 13.08
3. 16.11
4. 18.87
5. 20.82
6. 12.70
7. 19.97
8. 16.74
9. 16.67
10. 17.09
11. 20.39
12. 19.76


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 7, 2018)

Round 8 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RQr6WAVy9jDmBalqJiUpKG89TlOIFisQl61RvaRhqIA/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 25
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 21.54 2/3

Race to sub NR/18
@Thom S. Ao12: 17.93 1/3 Great job @Thom S. on getting sub 18. I am happy to see your improvement rate, and hopefully these next few week are sub 18 as well.

Round 9 Scrambles:
1. (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -5)/(6, -4)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/
2. (-5, 3)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(6, -4)/(6, -2)/
3. (-5, -3)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-4, -4)
4. (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, -5)/(6, 0)
5. (0, 2)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -1)
6. (1, 0)/(-3, 6)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(4, -1)
7. (0, 2)/(1, 1)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)
8. (-5, 0)/(5, 5)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/(6, -2)/
9. (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)/(6, 0)/
10. (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, 4)/(-3, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(4, -1)
11. (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(1, -2)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -4)/(2, -3)/(2, 0)
12. (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)

Round 9 will end on (April 13).


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 8, 2018)

Round 9
Sub 18
A012: 16.94
1. 21.35
2. 19.16
3. 15.37
4. 16.10
5. 18.17
6. 14.20
7. 18.47
8. 15.22
9. 19.67
10. 13.36
11. 15.61
12. 17.45


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 12, 2018)

Round 9 
Sub 25
avg of 12: 20.26 3/3 Time to move on to sub 20 for next week. Slowly getting closer to SR.

Time List:
1. 17.89
2. (25.66) 
3. 19.72 
4. (15.03) 
5. 24.18 
6. 19.10 
7. 16.23 
8. 21.79 
9. 18.91
10. 22.04 
11. 18.32 
12. 24.37


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 15, 2018)

First off I am really sorry for the delay in posting new scrambles. This weekend since Friday has been a bit long and I completely forgot to get new scrambles. 

Round 9 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RQr6WAVy9jDmBalqJiUpKG89TlOIFisQl61RvaRhqIA/edit#gid=0

Race to sub NR/18
@Thom S. Ao12: 16.94 2/3 Really great times @Thom S. One more week left for you before to graduate, so best of solves for you this week.

Race to sub 25
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 20.26 3/3 Yes! Time to move on to sub 20

Round 10 Scrambles:
1. (1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, -2)
2. (1, 3)/(-1, 5)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4)/
3. (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(6, -2)/(-1, -2)/(-3, 0)
4. (-2, 0)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/
5. (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/
6. (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/
7. (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, -1)
8. (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)
9. (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, -2)
10. (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/
11. (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(6, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)
12. (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(2, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)

Round 10 will end on (April 20).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 15, 2018)

Round 10
Sub 20
avg of 12: 20.26 0/3 And in case anyone looks at my results from last weeks average and compares them to this weeks results: No I did not enter the same average twice, it is just very consistent from me. 

Time List:
1. 17.61
2. 24.48 
3. 22.59 
4. 19.97 
5. 16.97 
6. (16.77) 
7. 22.81 
8. (26.08) 
9. 16.94 
10. 19.01 
11. 22.11 
12. 20.14


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 15, 2018)

Round 10
Sub 18
A012: 17.65
1. 18.33
2. 17.81
3. 18.13
4. 16.98
5. 18.27
6. 19.55
7. 19.99
8. 15.29
9. 16.44
10. 16.36
11. 17.23
12. 17.35

//Coments

I wanted to do comments for some weeks but now I do it. Got Parity on 8 or 7 of them, two of which were unavoidable Opp-Swaps so this is a rather good Round for me. Got though sub 18 and I don't want too big steps currently so my next goal is Sub 17. This is completely Sub 20, which I haven't gotten today(I usually do 50+ solves a day).



cubeshepherd said:


> No I did not enter the same average twice, it is just very consistent from me.



I used to worry about this when I started competing in the weekly competition because I kept getting skechy times like 19.99, 1:23.40 and so on


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 21, 2018)

Round 10 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RQr6WAVy9jDmBalqJiUpKG89TlOIFisQl61RvaRhqIA/edit#gid=0

Race to sub NR/18
@Thom S. Ao12: 17.65 3/3 Congratulations on graduating sub 18/NR. Keep up the great improvement.

Race to sub 20
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 20.26 0/3

Round 11 Scrambles:
1. (-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)
2. (0, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(6, -2)
3. (0, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)
4. (-5, 0)/(2, 2)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(6, -2)/(0, -4)
5. (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)
6. (4, -3)/(0, 6)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -2)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/
7. (0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)
8. (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(3, -4)/(-4, 0)
9. (3, 5)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(-2, -5)
10. (1, 0)/(3, 6)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -3)
11. (1, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 5)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/
12. (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)


Round 11 will end on (April 27). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 21, 2018)

Round 11
Sub 17
Ao12: 17.28
1. 17.48
2. 21.05
3. 21.45
4. 14.71
5. 13.60
6. 16.13
7. 13.25
8. 15.66
9. 18.90
10. 19.68
11. 17.78
12. 17.81


----------



## ExultantCarn (Apr 22, 2018)

Round 11
Sub 40
ime List:
1. 38.73 
2. 47.03 
3. 36.64 
4. (30.86) 
5. 38.73+ 
6. 46.69 
7. (1:12.07) 
8. 37.71 
9. 47.90 
10. 47.92 
11. 40.21 
12. 30.87 

I got a squan like a week ago so idk if this is good or not for that short of a time


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 23, 2018)

Round 11
Sub 20
avg of 12: 17.73 1/3 Pretty good average.

Time List:
1. 16.10
2. 14.71 
3. 17.68 
4. (21.15) 
5. 19.79 
6. 18.95 
7. 15.11 
8. 19.51 
9. 18.33 
10. 19.12 
11. (12.45) 
12. 18.00


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 23, 2018)

ExultantCarn said:


> I got a squan like a week ago so idk if this is good or not for that short of a time


In my opinion those are really good times, so great job. Do you by chance have the total average still? If not I can do it myself but if you have it that would be great. Thanks


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 28, 2018)

Round 11 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RQr6WAVy9jDmBalqJiUpKG89TlOIFisQl61RvaRhqIA/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 17
@Thom S. Ao12: 17.28 0/3 So close, but still really nice times!

Race to sub 20
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 17.73 1/3 Okay

Race to sub 40
@ExultantCarn Ao12: 41.24 0/3 Close, but not quite. Welcome to the Square 1 race thread, it is great to have you here. If you could please also provide the total average next time that would be much appreciated. It does save me a few minutes

Round 12 Scrambles:
1. (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(6, -4)/(4, -2)
2. (-5, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/
3. (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-4, -2)
4. (-3, 5)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/
5. (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -4)/
6. (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(-4, -4)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)
7. (4, 0)/(5, 5)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-4, -3)/(6, 0)
8. (4, 0)/(6, 3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, -4)/(2, -4)/(4, -2)
9. (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)
10. (0, 5)/(6, -3)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)
11. (-3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)
12. (-5, -3)/(6, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)



Round 12 will end on (May 4th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 29, 2018)

Round 12
Sub 20
avg of 12: 18.91 2/3

Time List:
1. 17.96
2. (23.11) 
3. 14.72 
4. 21.09
5. 19.24 
6. 18.20 
7. 19.06 
8. 21.61 
9. 17.13 
10. 22.50 
11. (14.61) 
12. 17.55


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 30, 2018)

Round 12
Sub 17
Ao12: 16.78

1. 16.31
2. 13.58
3. 17.16
4. 13.78
5. 16.99
6. 21.86
7. 14.29
8. 21.55
9. 19.81
10. 14.84
11. 16.59
12. 16.49


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 7, 2018)

Round 12 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RQr6WAVy9jDmBalqJiUpKG89TlOIFisQl61RvaRhqIA/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 17
@Thom S. Ao12: 16.78 1/3 Great job @Thom S, keep it up.

Race to sub 20
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 18.91 2/3 Okay


Round 13 Scrambles:

1. (0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -2)
2. (2, 6)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, -3)
3. (0, -4)/(-3, 6)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/
4. (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 5)/(1, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)
5. (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2)
6. (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)
7. (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)
8. (0, 5)/(-5, -2)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-1, -2)
9. (0, -1)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)
10. (3, -1)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)
11. (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-5, 1)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/
12. (-3, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -2)/(0, -2)

Extra for scramble 2- (0, -1)/(-5, 4)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/


Round 13 will most likely end on (May 11th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Thom S. (May 7, 2018)

Round 13
Sub 17
Ao12:
1. 16.36
2. DNF
3. 12.34
4. 16.21
5. 17.43
6. 15.00
7. 17.63
8. 14.59
9. 17.35
10. 18.16
11. 19.85
12. 15.56

Scramble 2 doesn't work.


----------



## applezfall (May 7, 2018)

r13
sub 14.5
lin
Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-7
avg of 12: 14.783

Time List:
1. 15.175 (0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -2)
2. 15.784 (2, 6)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, -3)
3. 13.203 (0, -4)/(-3, 6)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/
4. 14.531 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 5)/(1, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)
5. (10.234) (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2)
6. 12.857 (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)
7. 14.501 (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)
8. 16.733 (0, 5)/(-5, -2)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-1, -2)
9. (18.077) (0, -1)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)
10. 14.466 (3, -1)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)
11. 15.126 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-5, 1)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/
12. 15.452 (-3, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -2)/(0, -2)
Also @Thom S. the second scramble is probably supposed to start with -2,6


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 7, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> Scramble 2 doesn't work.


Hey @Thom S. Thanks so much for pointing that out. I am not sure at all on what happened or what went wrong but I apologize for that. If you and anyone else would like to do an extra solve for that I will add it below the scrambles titled "Extra", or just do what @applezfall suggusted then that is also just fine. Again, I apologize for that and I will pay attention to that next time. Thanks


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 7, 2018)

Round 13
Sub 20
avg of 12: 19.11 3/3

Time List:
1. 19.61 
2. (13.52)
3. 17.57 
4. 21.43
5. 20.18 
6. 19.34 
7. 19.98 
8. 19.93 
9. 19.86 
10. (21.70) 
11. 19.19 
12. 13.97


----------



## MCuber (May 8, 2018)

Round 13
Sub-30
Ao12: 26.405

1. 24.518
2. 29.854
3. 23.879
4. 25.868
5. (DNF (19.666))
6. (19.887) Woohoo, Redemption
7. 20.240
8. 23.795
9. 28.867
10. 36.023
11. 26.699
12. 24.311


----------



## Martin Fronescu (May 10, 2018)

Round 13
Sub 11.5
Lars 
avg of 12: 11.756

Time List:
1. 9.649 (0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-5, -2) 
2. 11.850 (2, 6)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, -3) 
3. 13.098 (0, -4)/(-3, 6)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
4. 12.681 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 5)/(1, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0) 
5. 11.594 (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2) 
6. (6.748) (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, -3)/(2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0) 
7. 11.427 (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0) 
8. 12.593 (0, 5)/(-5, -2)/(0, 3)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-1, -2) 
9. (17.035) (0, -1)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1) 
10. 12.161 (3, -1)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -2) 
11. 11.615 (1, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-5, 1)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-1, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
12. 10.891 (-3, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -2)/(0, -2)
So many parities...


----------



## applezfall (May 11, 2018)

Martin Fronescu said:


> Round 13
> Sub 11.5
> Lars
> avg of 12: 11.756
> ...


hi


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 12, 2018)

Round 13 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RQr6WAVy9jDmBalqJiUpKG89TlOIFisQl61RvaRhqIA/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 30
@MCuber Ao12: 26.40 1/3 Well done, and I am glad that you have made it back to this thread.

Race to sub 17
@Thom S. Ao12: 16.81 2/3 Nicely done, and one more week left before you graduate. Also, since you did not have you average I went ahead and did it, but if you notice anything wrong please let me know.

Race to sub 20
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 19.22 3/3 Time to move on to sub 18

Race to sub 14.5
@applezfall Ao12: 14.73 0/3 So close and hopefully this week is better. Also, welcome to this thread, it is great to have you.

Race to sub 11.5
@Martin Fronescu Ao12: 11.75 0/3 Almost there, but you still got a great single, so that should count for something. Also, welcome to this thread, I am glad that you have joined.


Round 14 Scrambles:
1. (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/
2. (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/
3. (-3, 2)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(5, -2)/(3, 0)/
4. (-5, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, -5)
5. (3, -1)/(4, 1)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(4, -4)/
6. (1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/
7. (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4)
8. (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)
9. (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(6, 0)/
10. (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(5, -4)/(6, -2)/
11. (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)
12. (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/


Round 14 will most likely end on (May 18th). Good luck to all that will be competing this we.


----------



## applezfall (May 12, 2018)

r14
lin
sub 14.5
qiyi cosmic
woaj 2 sub 10s
Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-12
avg of 12: 14.023

Time List:
1. (9.817) (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/ 
2. 9.947 (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
3. (16.403) (-3, 2)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(5, -2)/(3, 0)/ 
4. 15.532 (-5, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, -5) 
5. 14.066 (3, -1)/(4, 1)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(4, -4)/ 
6. 15.764 (1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
7. 16.343 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4) 
8. 14.885 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
9. 15.628 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(6, 0)/ 
10. 12.688 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(5, -4)/(6, -2)/ 
11. 12.337 (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0) 
12. 13.043 (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/


----------



## MCuber (May 13, 2018)

Round 14
Sub-30
Ao12: 28.122

1. 27.837
2. 31.428
3. 27.658
4. 29.354
5. 36.411
6. 26.755
7. 28.821
8. 24.231+
9. 29.324
10. 27.225
11. 21.816
12. 28.586

Slightly worse than usual, but still ok. Been practicing other events.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 13, 2018)

Round 14
Sub 18
avg of 12: 18.70 0/3 Not great at all.

Time List:
1. 21.60 
2. 19.29 
3. 18.38 
4. 17.43 
5. (22.31) 
6. (15.27) 
7. 18.08 
8. 19.54 
9. 16.98 
10. 18.20 
11. 19.58 
12. 17.89


----------



## Martin Fronescu (May 14, 2018)

Round 14
Sub 11.5
Lars
avg of 12: 11.272

Time List:
1. (8.949) (-5, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/ 
2. 13.011 (4, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
3. 11.642 (-3, 2)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(5, -2)/(3, 0)/ 
4. 12.345 (-5, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, -5) 
5. 11.018 (3, -1)/(4, 1)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(4, -4)/ 
6. 9.560 (1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
7. (14.448) (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4) 
8. 12.991 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
9. 9.392 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(6, 0)/ 
10. 10.510 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -2)/(5, -4)/(6, -2)/ 
11. 10.494 (0, 2)/(1, -2)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0) 
12. 11.759 (0, 2)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
8/12 parities


----------



## Thom S. (May 14, 2018)

Round 14
Sub 17
Ao12: 16.75

1. 17.07
2. 14.57
3. 19.81
4. 17.40
5. 15.13
6. 19.03
7. 18.67
8. 18.25
9. 16.40
10. 13.08
11. 14.16
12. 16.84


----------



## Kumato (May 15, 2018)

R14
Really looking to improve in this event which I am horrible at.
Sub-45
Qiyi standard (not xman) stickerless
1. 31.51
2. 45.50
3. (24.66)
4. 49.46
5. 45.39
6. (1:12.94) (Don't ask me how, but I messed a z-perm...)
7. 47.56
8. 36.75
9. 36.30
10. 44.27
11. 31.43
12. 43.51
Ao12=41.168(.17)


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 20, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to first off apologize for not having new scrambles up yet, but there is a legit reason for that namely, I have been really really busy these last 48+ hours and I have not had anytime to post new scrambles or anything for that matter on these forums. I will try to get new scrambles posted tomorrow and if I do not then it will be on Monday. 

Also, I have a 2 day competition next weekend (May 26-27) and so I will be posting scrambles for this week and next week since I do not think that I will be able to do that this coming Friday, and also since I will be posting new scrambles late, it will give you plenty of time to compete in both weeks, just please make sure to put the round number in your post.

Thank you all for being patient with me and I do apologize again for the delay in getting new scrambles posted.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 22, 2018)

Round 14 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RQr6WAVy9jDmBalqJiUpKG89TlOIFisQl61RvaRhqIA/edit#gid=0


I have added two weeks of scrambles because this weekend I will not have time to post new scrambles so that is why there are two weeks worth of scrambles. Just please do them in order and put the round number that you do. Lastly, in the scrambles you can ignore the times, I do not want to remove them this week, especially since I have several other threads to do and time is not with me now. Thanks for understanding and for your patience with me in the delay for new scrambles.'

Race to sub 45
@Kumato Ao12: 41.16 1/3 Well done and nice single.

Race to sub 30
@MCuber Ao12: 28.12 2/3 Nicely done. One more week left before you can graduate.

Race to sub 17
@Thom S. Ao12: 16.75 2/3 Very consistent form last week and that is really good because you have now graduated from sub 17, so congratulations on that and keep up the great progress. Before you know it you will be sub 12

Race to sub 18
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 18.70 0/3 

Race to sub 14.5
@applezfall Ao12: 14.02 1/3 Great job on getting your goal, keep it up.

Race to sub 11.5
@Martin Fronescu Ao12: 11.27 1/3 Very well done and keep those solves coming.



Spoiler: Round 15 Scrambles



1. (1.00) (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -3)/(-1, 0)
2. 1.00 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)
3. 1.00 (4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(6, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/
4. 1.00 (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -1)
5. 1.00 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)
6. 1.00 (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)
7. 1.00 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)
8. 1.00 (-2, -3)/(3, -3)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -5)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)
9. 1.00 (-2, -3)/(-1, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(1, -3)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)
10. 1.00 (-3, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)
11. 1.00 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)
12. (1.00) (1, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)





Spoiler: Round 16 Scrambles



1. (1.00) (4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, -5)/(0, -1)/(1, -2)/(-2, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)
2. 1.00 (-3, -4)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/
3. 1.00 (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/
4. 1.00 (4, -3)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)
5. 1.00 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)
6. 1.00 (0, 2)/(3, -3)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)
7. 1.00 (0, -4)/(3, 6)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)
8. 1.00 (-3, 2)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2)
9. 1.00 (0, 2)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, -5)
10. 1.00 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)
11. 1.00 (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(4, -4)
12. (1.00) (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)



Round 15 and 16 will most likely end on (June 1st). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Martin Fronescu (May 23, 2018)

Round 15 
Sub 11.5
Lars

avg of 12: 11.408

Time List:
1. 10.342 
2. 10.805 
3. 14.054 
4. 12.803 
5. 10.111 
6. 12.347 
7. 9.692 
8. (16.510) 
9. 10.118 
10. 12.352 
11. (9.628) 
12. 11.455


----------



## Martin Fronescu (May 23, 2018)

Round 16
Sub 11.5
Lars
avg of 12: 11.630

Time List:
1. 10.740 (1.00) (4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, -5)/(0, -1)/(1, -2)/(-2, -4)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
2. 11.703 1.00 (-3, -4)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
3. 12.443 1.00 (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/ 
4. 14.281 1.00 (4, -3)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -2) 
5. (8.575) 1.00 (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0) 
6. 11.313 1.00 (0, 2)/(3, -3)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0) 
7. 10.537 1.00 (0, -4)/(3, 6)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
8. 9.248 1.00 (-3, 2)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -2) 
9. 10.043 1.00 (0, 2)/(-3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(4, -5) 
10. 12.212 1.00 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(5, 0)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -4) 
11. 13.777 1.00 (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/(2, -2)/(4, -4) 
12. (15.575) (1.00) (-3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)
Parities ruined everything...had a great start but completely failed at the end
I thought sub 11.5 would be easy


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 24, 2018)

Round 15
Sub 18
avg of 12: 19.17 0/3

Time List:
1. (23.41) 
2. 18.74 
3. 20.41 
4. 18.51 
5. (11.91) 
6. 20.15 
7. 19.51 
8. 19.68 
9. 20.73 
10. 18.87 
11. 19.44 
12. 15.62


----------



## Thom S. (May 26, 2018)

Round 15
Sub 17
Ao12: 
1. 17.84
2. 14.66
3. 17.86
4. 20.60
5. 17.45
6. 17.46
7. 15.95
8. 19.98
9. 17.66
10. 15.88
11. 13.55
12. 12.08

 
Speaks for itself, doesn't it


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 31, 2018)

Round 16
Road to officially sub 30 and below
avg of 12: 30.07 0/3

Time List:
1. (24.53)
2. 32.84 
3. 25.77 
4. 33.14 
5. 25.98 
6. 25.74 
7. (37.63) 
8. 29.61 
9. 31.99 
10. 36.26 
11. 31.51 
12. 27.84


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 1, 2018)

Round 16
Sub 17
Ao12: 15.83
1. 18.25
2. 14.95
3. 15.34
4. 15.25
5. 14.90
6. 14.72
7. 15.18
8. 16.80
9. 18.78
10. 15.71
11. 16.45
12. 15.48


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 3, 2018)

Round 15 and 16 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RQr6WAVy9jDmBalqJiUpKG89TlOIFisQl61RvaRhqIA/edit#gid=0
I will update the spreadsheet during this week, once I have a bit more time.

Race to sub 17 - Round 15
@Thom S. Ao12: 16.83 3/3 Yea! Congrats on graduating sub 17. I just wanted to let you know that you graduated in this round and the goal for round 16 should be "Race to sub 16, or to what you want it to be.

Race to sub 16...Maybe
@Thom S. Ao12 for Round 16: 15.83 1/3?

Race to sub 18
@cubeshepherd Ao12 for Round 15: 19.17 0/3 I changed my goal for the next round to work on getting "Officially" sub 30 and below.

Race to sub 30 officially
@cubeshepherd Ao12 for Round 16: 30.07 So close but no goal.

Race to sub 11.5
@Martin Fronescu Ao12 for Round 15: 11.40 2/3 Great job.
@Martin Fronescu Ao12 for Round 16: 11.63 0/3 Noooooooooooo! So close to graduating but to no avail. Hopefully you graduate in these next few weeks. Also, at least you have the best singles in this thread

Round 17 Scrambles
1. (1, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/
2. (4, 0)/(5, 5)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/
3. (-3, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/(-2, 0)/
4. (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(4, 0)/
5. (0, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)
6. (4, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)
7. (4, 0)/(2, 2)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, -4)/
8. (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(1, 4)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(-2, -3)/(-2, -4)/(0, -3)
9. (1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, -4)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(5, -3)
10. (0, 5)/(6, 3)/(3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)
11. (0, 2)/(0, 6)/(-5, 1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-4, 0)/
12. (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -1)/

Round 17 will most likely end on (June 8th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## MCuber (Jun 3, 2018)

Round 17
Sub-30
Vandenbergh method
Ao12: 27.664

1. 34.222
2. 24.397
3. 22.975
4. 34.207
5. 26.025
6. 26.848
7. 26.107
8. 30.552
9. 26.491
10. 22.481
11. 35.020
12. 24.819


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 8, 2018)

Cut my left pointer finger so average isn't as good as it should be. (-x,y) still hurt sometimes but I didn't want to lose my streak.



cubeshepherd said:


> I just wanted to let you know that you graduated in this round and the goal for round 16 should be "Race to sub 16, or to what you want it to be.



Thought I'd give myself another week sub 17 but it went better than expected.
Sign me up for sub 16 which I didn't get.

Round 17
Sub 16
Ao12: 16.45

1. 16.21
2. 19.01
3. 16.86
4. 16.10
5. 13.61
6. 15.57
7. 16.72
8. 15.50
9. 19.60
10. 15.27
11. 15.25
12. 18.02


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 9, 2018)

Round 17
Sub 30
avg of 12: 29.00 1/3

Time List:
1. (23.62) 
2. 25.97 
3. 30.51 
4. 28.66 
5. 23.72 
6. 28.84 
7. (33.75) 
8. 29.02 
9. 31.74 
10. 29.92 
11. 32.56 
12. 29.07


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 9, 2018)

Round 17 Results:

Race to sub 16
@Thom S. Ao12: 16.45 0/3 Better luck this week, and I hope that your finger heals soon.

Race to sub 30 officially
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 29.00

@MCuber Ao12: 27.66 3/3 Congratulations on graduating sub 30. Well done.

Round 18 Scrambles
1. (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)
2. (0, 2)/(6, 3)/(4, 4)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)
3. (0, 5)/(-2, 1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -4)/
4. (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -3)/(2, -2)/(2, 0)
5. (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)
6. (0, 5)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)
7. (-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, -2)/(0, -4)/(-2, -5)
8. (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(2, -3)
9. (0, 5)/(-2, 1)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)
10. (-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-4, 0)
11. (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, -4)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -2)
12. (-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(6, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)

Round 18 will most likely end on (June 15th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week. I have not yet updated the spreadsheet, but I will really try and do it this week.

Edit: This was my 1000 post!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 9, 2018)

Round 17
Sub 30 officially
avg of 12: 26.87 2/3

Time List:
1. 28.84 
2. (29.31) 
3. 24.68 
4. 26.97 
5. 20.89 
6. 27.61 
7. 26.76 
8. 29.16 
9. (19.25)
10. 28.49 
11. 27.32 
12. 28.02


----------



## MCuber (Jun 12, 2018)

Round 18
Sub-25
Ao12: 29.681

1. 30.833
2. 34.762
3. 29.071
4. 29.820
5. 32.499
6. 31.003
7. 29.754
8. 34.220
9. 19.337
10. 36.091
11. 25.510
12. 17.361

What the actual heck happened i thought it was going to be a 33 ao12, guess that last solve saved it, got adj adj lol


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 14, 2018)

Round 18
Sub 16
Ao12: 16.32

1. 19.43
2. 16.36
3. 16.37
4. 15.69
5. 17.40
6. 15.97
7. 15.96
8. 16.72
9. 16.46
10. 15.32
11. 16.97
12. 12.01

1 19
1 17
5 16
4 15
1 12
Seems like I'm actually close to sub 16


How fast do you actually like these Posts?
That one was literally less than 1:30


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 18, 2018)

Round 18 Results:

Race to sub 16
@Thom S. Ao12: 16.32 0/3 Closer to your goal then you were last week Is your finger better yet?

Race to sub 30 officially
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 26.87 2/3

Race to sub 25
@MCuber Ao12: 29.68 0/3 I hope that this week is better for you. Nice single though

Round 19 Scrambles
1. (-3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, -4)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)
2. (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-4, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)
3. (0, -4)/(1, -5)/(6, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, -2)/(-4, -2)
4. (1, 0)/(3, 6)/(-4, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)
5. (3, 5)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)
6. (-5, 0)/(5, 2)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -2)
7. (-5, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-5, -4)/
8. (-3, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(1, 0)
9. (0, 2)/(6, 3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-1, -4)
10. (-2, 3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)
11. (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(6, -4)/(2, 0)/
12. (0, 2)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(1, -2)/(-2, -1)/(6, 0)


Round 19 will most likely end on (June 22nd). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.



Thom S. said:


> How fast do you actually like these Posts?


Sorry for the delay in responding to your question, but to answer it: From the way I understand what you are asking, I do not care when you post your times, or even if you skip a week here and there. As long as it is before I post new scrambles then that is fine, unless otherwise noted.

If that is not what you meant or if you meant something different please let me know. Thanks for asking though


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 18, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Is your finger better yet?



I can do U's again but U2s are a problem



cubeshepherd said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding to your question, but to answer it: From the way I understand what you are asking, I do not care when you post your times, or even if you skip a week here and there. As long as it is before I post new scrambles then that is fine, unless otherwise noted.
> 
> If that is not what you meant or if you meant something different please let me know. Thanks for asking though



No, I meant because I posted my times and in less than a minute and a half, I got a like from you


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 18, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> I can do U's again but U2s are a problem


Well that is a start, and I hope that U2 are easier to do soon.



Thom S. said:


> No, I meant because I posted my times and in less than a minute and a half, I got a like from you


I see Sometimes I just see it pop up that someone posted in one of the race threads, so I will just "like" then even if it is only been a couple of minutes

Thanks for letting me know what you meant.


----------



## MCuber (Jun 19, 2018)

Round 19
Sub-25
Ao12: 25.424 RIP

1. 28.506
2. 20.343
3. 27.287
4. 18.635
5. 30.057
6. 19.698 WHOA COUNTING SUB-20
7. 24.751
8. 30.653
9. 25.388
10. 23.126
11. 24.435
12. 31.645


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 23, 2018)

Round 19
Sub 16
Ao12: 16.21
1. 19.74
2. 12.98
3. 14.33
4. 16.96
5. 16.38
6. 15.24
7. 17.09
8. 15.87
9. 16.62
10. 17.27
11. 13.49
12. 16.06


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 26, 2018)

Round 19 Results:

Race to sub 16
@Thom S. Ao12: 16.21 0/3 Closer to your goal then you were last week again, so eventually you will get sub 16

Race to sub 30 officially
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 26.87 2/3

Race to sub 25
@MCuber Ao12: 25.42 0/3 So close. Hopefully this week is better for you.

Round 20 Scrambles:
1. (0, 5)/(4, -2)/(2, 5)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(6, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)
2. (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 2)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/(5, 0)/(5, -4)
3. (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, -2)
4. (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(4, 1)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, -2)/
5. (1, 0)/(2, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/
6. (-5, 0)/(-4, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -4)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)
7. (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-4, -2)
8. (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, 4)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-2, 0)
9. (0, 5)/(-3, 3)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)
10. (1, -3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)/
11. (-5, -3)/(0, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)
12. (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -3)

Round 21 Scrambles:
1. (1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-5, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)
2. (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, -4)
3. (1, 3)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, -4)
4. (-3, 2)/(3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(-4, -1)/
5. (0, 2)/(-3, 6)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/
6. (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)
7. (0, 2)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)
8. (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)
9. (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -3)
10. (3, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(2, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)
11. (-2, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)
12. (0, 5)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-4, -2)


Round 20 and 21 will most likely end on (July 6th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week. I am really sorry about forgetting to post the result and new scrambles this last week. I have posted scrambles for this week and next due to the lateness of this weeks scrambles, meaning you should have plenty of time to do both weeks worth of scrambles.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 27, 2018)

Round 19
MFSQ1
sub 45
avg of 12: 42.885

Time List:
1. 47.498 
2. 32.480 
3. 51.059 
4. 37.514 
5. 46.752 
6. 50.503+ 
7. 30.186 
8. (51.475) 
9. 39.634 
10. 50.977 
11. (29.524) 
12. 42.250


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 29, 2018)

Round 20
Sub 16
Ao12: 15.68
1. 14.85
2. 14.48
3. 21.11
4. 16.39
5. 18.98
6. 14.56
7. 11.74
8. 15.14
9. 16.66
10. 14.87
11. 16.32
12. 14.50

Only got Parity 3 times on 1, 4 and 8 which feels a bit cheaty


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 6, 2018)

Round 21
Sub 16
Ao12: 16.88 
1. 16.87
2. 17.55
3. 15.65
4. 16.50
5. 13.52
6. 16.22
7. 18.07
8. 18.81
9. 16.50
10. 16.42
11. 18.33
12. 16.73

I get a 1/3 streak aaaand it's gone.
9 Parities, get to 12/24 in the last two rounds. I feel balanced


----------



## MCuber (Jul 7, 2018)

Round 21
Sub-25
Ao12: 26.102

1. 21.353
2. 31.850
3. 24.756
4. 26.984
5. 32.909
6. 30.160
7. 25.836
8. 22.204
9. 25.528
10. 24.964
11. 23.923
12. 24.816


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 9, 2018)

So after thinking this over (Posting new scrambles and results that is), I deiced that I will be posting new scrambles for this thread every week on Mondays. I am doing this because with trying to do this thread and all the others on the same day (which has been mostly Fridays) it takes about 1 hour or so to enter all the results and info, so I would like to now have every day with a different event. Thanks


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 22, 2018)

Bump in case you forgot


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 23, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> Bump in case you forgot


Thanks for the reminder. I have been ridiculously these last several weeks and I have forgotten to update the race threads. I do sincerely apologize for that and I will try to be better at updating the race threads starting next week.

With that all being said, if someone would not mind posting new scrambles for this week, that would be greatly appreciated. If you do not want to worry about the previous results from the past weeks, I will update that next week after I get back from Nationals. I will take back over next week, but since I have a lot going on these next couple of days (not least because I need to pack and leave on Wednesday for Nats), if someone is interested in competing in this race thread and would like to post new scrambles that would be great. Thank you all for being patient and I do again apologize for falling behind on this thread.


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm gonna post scrambles when I have time


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 23, 2018)

Scrambles for week 22

I didn't check them do if one is wrong just ignore it 

1. (-3,-1) / (4,-5) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (1,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0)
2. (4,0) / (0,-3) / (5,-4) / (4,-5) / (6,-3) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-1) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (0,-2) /
3. (-2,0) / (5,5) / (-3,6) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (6,-2) / (0,-2) / (-1,-2) / (-3,0)
4. (1,0) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-5) / (2,-1) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) / (2,0)
5. (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-5) / (-3,-1) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (6,-5) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) / (6,0)
6. (4,0) / (-1,5) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,-5) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-4) / (-2,-4) / (6,0) / (0,-1)
7. (4,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (1,-5) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-5) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (2,-1) /
8. (1,0) / (5,-4) / (-3,6) / (-5,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (2,-3) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (1,0) / (2,-2)
9. (4,0) / (0,6) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (0,-1) / (4,0) / (2,-3)
10. (-2,0) / (3,0) / (-4,2) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-5,-2) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (1,-4) / (-3,-4) /
11. (0,5) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (-2,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (6,0) /
12. (0,2) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) / (6,-1) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (-5,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-3) / (-5,0) /


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 26, 2018)

Round 22
Race to sub-1:10
Average of 12: 1:14.03

1. 1:31.75 - did parity in the wrong place I think
2. 1:40.52 - I thought that was better than the last one...
3. 1:11.67
4. 1:02.09
5. 1:05.08
6. 1:12.53
7. 50.36
8. 1:15.25
9. 1:27.74
10. 1:02.11
11. 51.53 (corners were already in the right place at that step)
12. 1:46.29


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 28, 2018)

Round 22
Sub 16
Ao12: 15.54
1. 14.21
2. 16.70
3. 14.85
4. 12.45
5. 20.98
6. 16.08
7. 16.23
8. 15.62
9. 14.59
10. 14.25
11. 17.54
12. 15.37

5 Parities


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 4, 2018)

@cubeshepherd I know that you're busy. If you want, I would apply to continue for some time. 
anyway 
End of Round 22. Results

@GC1998 Sub 1:10 0/3 I can't find previous posts from you, if you already have a streak, let me know.

@Thom S. Sub 16 1/3 I'd write a overly sarcastic sentense about him being either really handsome or really ugly but what's the point in judging a stranger.


End of Round 20. Results

@Thom S. Sub 16 1/3 Is it competing if noone competes?


End of Round 21. Results

@MCuber Sub 25 0/3 It seems like you have the potential already, with your only sups being sup30.

@Thom S. Sub 16 0/3 Dramatical Plot twist.



Scrambles for Round 23
1. (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/
2. 0, 2)/(-3, 3)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/
3. (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)
4. (-3, 2)/(1, -5)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)
5. (1, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(-1, -4)
6. (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(1, 1)/(-3, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)
7. (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)
8. (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)
9. (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(-5, 0)
10. (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, -4)/(0, -3)
11. (3, 2)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/
12. (0, -1)/(3, 3)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/

If cubeshepherd continues to lead this thread, ignore this post


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 6, 2018)

Round 23
Sub 16
Ao12: 16.19
1. 17.52
2. 15.30
3. 18.93
4. 14.72
5. 14.87
6. 11.87
7. 17.45
8. 18.94
9. 15.19
10. 17.38
11. 15.46
12. 15.06
Got Parity 9 times. On 1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 6, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> @cubeshepherd I know that you're busy. If you want, I would apply to continue for some time.
> anyway
> End of Round 22. Results
> 
> ...


Thank you very much @Thom S. for adding new scrambles for this week. Things have been really busy for me lately and I have not found the time to do to much by ways of cubing (any average that I have done with cubing has been really late at night right before bed, since that is pretty much all the time that I have had). I am hoping that within the next week or two, things will calm down and I will be able to get back into posting new scrambles for the race threads, but until then I sincerely appreciate you covering me. Thanks again


----------



## CarterK (Aug 21, 2018)

Hopefully someone wants to keep this going.

Race to sub 9: 
Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-20
avg of 12: 11.05

Time List:
1. (18.76) (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/ 
2. 11.24 0, 2)/(-3, 3)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/ 
3. (7.55) (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0) 
4. 10.00 (-3, 2)/(1, -5)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(6, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
5. 11.19 (1, 0)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(-1, -4) 
6. 10.87 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(1, 1)/(-3, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2) 
7. 8.56 (0, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0) 
8. 14.00 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -2)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0) 
9. 11.38 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(-5, 0) 
10. 9.67 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, -4)/(0, -3) 
11. 11.73 (3, 2)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/ 
12. 11.85 (0, -1)/(3, 3)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/



This is honestly just so bad, i messed up CSP on almost every solve and then cube dropped on 3-4. My ao12s should never be this bad.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 21, 2018)

CarterK said:


> Hopefully someone wants to keep this going.


I will be posting new scrambles again soon, so stay tuned. Thanks for reminding me


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 21, 2018)

CarterK said:


> y someone wants to keep this going


I wanted to have someone else competing before i put in new scrambles as a competition with one competitor is mostly useless.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 21, 2018)

Round 23
Sub-35
avg of 12: 30.339

Time List:
1. 25.029 
2. 34.407 
3. (37.351) 
4. 25.517 
5. 34.973 
6. (22.862) 
7. 31.040 
8. 34.053 
9. 26.100 
10. 27.576 
11. 33.755 
12. 30.935


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 22, 2018)

Since there are other competitors I can end this Round
End of Round 23. Results

@CarterK Sub 9 0/3 Yeah, I drop my Square-1 alot, too.

@tigermaxi Sub 35 1/3 Your last post was about sub 45 so I didn't add it.

@Thom S. Sub 16 0/3 I'm really good at loosing my streak, ain't I

Scrambles for Round 24.

1. (3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)
2. (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)
3. (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -1)/
4. (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4)/(-1, 0)
5. (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, -5)/(4, 0)/
6. (-3, -4)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(2, 0)
7. (3, 2)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)
8. (0, 5)/(-3, 3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)
9. (-2, 3)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)
10. (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -1)/
11. (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-4, 0)
12. (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/

Not sure when to end this. At least a Week.


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 22, 2018)

Round 24
Sub 16
Ao12: 16.32
1. 17.46
2. 15.86
3. 15.26
4. 17.00
5. 12.74
6. 15.36
7. 18.12
8. 20.21
9. 19.41
10. 12.10
11. 16.72
12. 15.27

8 Parities on 1, 2, 3, 4, 7, 8, 9, 11


----------



## CarterK (Aug 22, 2018)

Sub 9

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-22
avg of 12: 7.80

Time List:
1. 7.45 (3, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4) 
2. 6.27 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4) 
3. 8.85 (-2, 0)/(-1, 5)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -1)/ 
4. 9.27 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, -4)/(-1, 0) 
5. 7.13 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, -5)/(4, 0)/ 
6. 7.97 (-3, -4)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(1, -2)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/(2, 0) 
7. (10.21) (3, 2)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0) 
8. 7.94 (0, 5)/(-3, 3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0) 
9. 7.46 (-2, 3)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3) 
10. (5.15) (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, -1)/ 
11. 7.03 (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-4, 0) 
12. 8.59 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/




easy scrambles lol


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 27, 2018)

Round 24
avg of 12: 34.671

Time List:
1. 36.190 
2. 25.760
3. 43.850 
4. 31.486 
5. 33.907 
6. (1:18.186)
7. 36.665
8. 39.212 
9. 32.011
10. (20.103) 
11. 42.785 
12. 24.842

@Thom S. can you fix my name in the scrambles post Thanks


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 27, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> @Thom S. can you fix my name?



Why is your name broken and need to be fixed? Is the paint comming off or does the circuitry not work anymore or something


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 27, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> Why is your name broken and need to be fixed? Is the paint comming off or does the circuitry not work anymore or something


xD


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 30, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> Not sure when to end this. At least a Week.


Ended Thank you very much for posting the new scrambles these past couple of months. You have done great with it.

Round 24 results:

@CarterK* Sub 9 - Ao12 7.809 *- 1/3 Very nicely done..

@tigermaxi* Sub 35 - Ao12 34.67* - 2/3 Great job, and one more week left to graduate.

@Thom S. Sub 16 - Ao12: 16.32 - 0/3 So close. Hopefully this week is better.

Scrambles for Round 25:
1. (0, -1)/(6, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)
2. (0, 2)/(3, 6)/(-5, 1)/(-4, -1)/(6, -3)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/
3. (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)
4. (0, 2)/(3, 3)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)
5. (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(-4, -5)/
6. (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(-4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)
7. (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/
8. (0, -1)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)
9. (-3, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, -2)
10. (1, 3)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -5)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/
11. (0, -1)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, -2)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -1)
12. (1, 0)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(2, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)

Round 25 will end on September 7th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 31, 2018)

Round 25
Sub 16
Ao12: 

1. 15.87
2. 14.50
3. 16.83
4. 14.85
5. 18.13
6. 15.90
7. 15.01
8. 15.96
9. 15.76
10. 17.20
11. 16.26
12. 15.26


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

Round 25
Sub 30 officially, I guess that I will finish this off and move to something different next week.
avg of 12: 21.77 3/3

Time List:
1. 23.51 
2. 22.06 
3. 22.88 
4. 17.53 
5. (30.66) 
6. (17.25) 
7. 19.06 
8. 24.96 
9. 23.44 
10. 21.37 
11. 20.55 
12. 22.30


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

Round 25 results:

@Thom S. Sub 16 - Ao12: *15.89 - 1/3* Great job and keep it up.
@cubeshepherd Sub 30 - *Ao12: 21.77*

Scrambles for Round 26:
1. (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -4)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)
2. (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)
3. (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)
4. (4, 6)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)
5. (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)
6. (1, 0)/(3, 3)/(5, 5)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, 0)
7. (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-2, -2)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)
8. (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)
9. (6, 2)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-3, -4)/(-2, -2)
10. (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(3, -3)/(4, -2)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)
11. (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/
12. (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-2, 4)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)


Round 26 will end on September 14th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 8, 2018)

Round 26
Sub 16
Ao12: 15.84

1. 15.66
2. 16.85
3. 18.13
4. 15.57
5. 15.52
6. 19.67
7. 18.66
8. 11.75
9. 14.92
10. 14.39
11. 13.23
12. 15.47
Seven Parities on 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 11


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 9, 2018)

Round 25
Sub 25
avg of 12: 23.38 1/3 Pretty consistent.

Time List:
1. 20.53 
2. (25.69) 
3. 23.55 
4. 23.48 
5. 23.85 
6. 21.79 
7. 23.51 
8. 24.84 
9. 23.92 
10. (16.52) 
11. 24.73 
12. 23.61


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

Round 26 results:

@Thom S. Sub 16 - Ao12: *15.84 - 2/3* Very consistent average from last week. One more week left to graduate.
@cubeshepherd Sub 25 - *Ao12: 23.38 - 1/3*

Scrambles for Round 27:
1. (1, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)
2. (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-4, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(-1, 0)
3. (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(6, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/
4. (-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)
5. (0, 2)/(-2, 1)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, -2)/(4, 0)/
6. (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, -4)
7. (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0)
8. (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)
9. (1, 0)/(-1, 5)/(6, 3)/(0, -3)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(6, -2)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)
10. (1, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/
11. (-3, 5)/(-3, 6)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -1)/
12. (4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(3, -2)/

Round 27 will most likely end on September 21st, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 17, 2018)

Round 27
Sub 16
Ao12: 16.05

1. 12.01 
2. 14.22
3. 14.20
4. 16.15
5. 19.58
6. 16.29
7. 15.19
8. 19.83
9. 12.42
10. 15.24
11. 19.10
12. 18.09

Got 6 Parities, on 5, 6, 8, 10, 11, 12


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 17, 2018)

Round 27
Sub-35
avg of 12: 28.20
3/3

Time List:
1. 36.62+ 
2. 25.66 
3. 21.03 
4. 21.37 
5. 29.20 
6. (18.75) 
7. 31.02 
8. 23.46 
9. 27.43 
10. 35.85 
11. (39.16) 
12. 30.31


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 22, 2018)

Round 27 
Sub 25
avg of 12: 23.52

Time List:
1. 20.50 
2. 23.33 
3. (31.25) 
4. 22.41 
5. 26.73
6. 25.04 
7. 19.60 
8. (17.66) 
9. 24.56 
10. 23.07 
11. 22.90 
12. 27.01


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 22, 2018)

Round 27 results:

@Thom S. - Sub 16 - Ao12: *16.05 - 0/3* I am so sorry to see that you were so close, yet so far from your goal. Hopefully you will get you goal soon.
@cubeshepherd - Sub 25 - *Ao12: 23.52 - 2/3*
@tigermaxi - Sub 35 - *Ao12: 28.20 - 1/3 * Nice job and keep it up.

Scrambles for Round 28:
1. (0, -4)/(-3, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, -4)/
2. (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/
3. (1, 3)/(-1, 5)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)
4. (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)
5. (-5, 3)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2)/(6, 0)
6. (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-4, 5)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-5, -2)
7. (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)
8. (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)
9. (4, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-1, 0)
10. (0, 2)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/
11. (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/
12. (-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/



Round 28 will most likely end on September 28th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 27, 2018)

Round 28
Race to Sub-1:10

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-27
avg of 12: 1:29.83

Time List:
1. (DNF(3:08.17)) (0, -4)/(-3, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, -4)/
2. 1:43.38 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(5, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/
3. 1:24.46 (1, 3)/(-1, 5)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)
4. 1:58.27 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0)
5. 1:22.28 (-5, 3)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, -2)/(6, 0)
6. 58.82 (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-4, 5)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-5, -2)
7. 1:45.32 (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)
8. 1:36.24 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(2, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)
9. (58.58) (4, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-1, 0)
10. 1:05.50 (0, 2)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/
11. 1:15.25 (0, -4)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/
12. 1:48.79 (-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/

Ugh, not very good overall but a few good ones thrown in.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 6, 2018)

Round 28 results:

@GC1998 - Sub 1:10 - Ao12: *1:29.83 - 0/3* I am so sorry to see that the average was not what you wanted, but keep up the practice and you will be there very soon.

Scrambles for Round 29:
1. (-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(5, -2)/
2. (3, 5)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -4)/(4, -2)/(6, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)
3. (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, 1)/(2, -4)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(2, -3)/(-2, 0)/
4. (-5, -3)/(-1, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-2, -1)
5. (1, 0)/(2, 2)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)
6. (0, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)
7. (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, 1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-1, 0)/
8. (-2, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, 4)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/
9. (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-5, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, -2)/(-4, 0)/
10. (-2, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)
11. (4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)
12. (-5, -3)/(5, -4)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/

Round 29 will most likely end on October 12th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Thom S. (Oct 7, 2018)

Round 29
Sub 16
A012: 15.08

1. 12.25
2. 17.00
3. 14.08
4. 14.24
5. 13.60
6. 14.16
7. 15.48
8. 15.35
9. 15.05
10. 16.26
11. 18.10
12. 15.61

Got 3 Parities, on 4, 9, 10


----------



## GC1998 (Oct 11, 2018)

Round 28
Race to Sub-1:10

Average of 12: 1:15.19

1. 1:45.10
2. 56.95
3. 1:46.16
4. DNF (would've been under a minute, stopped the timer with bottom and top 180 degrees out...)
5. 1:07.29
6. 1:32.51
7. 46.71
8. 1:22.16
9. 58.03
10. 51.24
11. 1:16.30
12. 56.15

Hey that was pretty good. Still not my target, but I'm happy with it. It makes me feel a bit better that even if the DNF wasn't a DNF, it would still have been over 1:10 anyway.


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 4, 2018)

Bump


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 4, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> Bump


Sorry about the belated results/new scrambles. I have been pretty out of these forums recently (that is in posting things), do to some unexpected things that came up, but I will/am trying to get back into posting more regularly now (although there is no full guarantee on that at the moment).
So with that being said here are the results from round 29 and scrambles for round 30.

Round 28 results:
@Thom S. - Sub 16 - Ao12: 15.08 - 1/3 Nicely done!
@GC1998 - Sub 1:10 - Ao12: *1:15.19 0/3* - Hopefully this week is better for you.

Scrambles for Round 30:
1. (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, -3)/(-5, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, -4)/(0, -5)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)
2. (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/
3. (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-4, -2)/(-4, -2)/(6, 0)
4. (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, -3)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)
5. (1, 3)/(2, 5)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, -4)/(-2, 0)
6. (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, -4)/(6, -2)/(-2, -4)/
7. (0, -1)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)
8. (4, 0)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, 0)/(-1, -4)
9. (1, 0)/(-1, 5)/(4, 1)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -5)/(6, -4)
10. (0, -4)/(1, 1)/(-4, 5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -1)/(6, 0)
11. (0, 5)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 3)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -3)/(4, -4)
12. (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/


Round 30 will most likely end on November 9th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 9, 2018)

Round 30
Sub 16
Ao12: 15.84

1. 15.08
2. 14.73
3. 17.23
4. 12.84
5. 16.52
6. 16.36
7. 15.36
8. 15.73
9. 17.03
10. 17.40
11. 16.04
12. 14.30
Got 6 Parities, 1, 3, 6, 7, 10, 12


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Feb 14, 2019)

I will join once I finish learning CSP.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 16, 2019)

Well after a long break from updating these threads, I will start them up again. I will keep the rounds going from the number it was last at, but for anyone that has posted here previously, please post a new goal you are going for, and all will start at 0/3 for success. 

For anyone new to this thread, each week I will post a new set of scrambles for everyone to use, and once you have completed your solves, post your times with the scrambles here and if you get your goal 3 weeks in a row, then you will graduate, and you can then set a new goal. If however you get your goal one week, but fail the next week then you will be reset to 0/3. Please see older posts above for any thoughts you might have, or post them and I will get back to you. Additionally, if you miss a week, then no worries and you will keep your progress from your last post. 

I will update everyone's results at the end of the week and post new scrambles each Sunday evening.


Lastly, please post your posts like this:

Round 30
Sub 16
Ao12: 15.84

1. 15.08
2. 14.73
3. 17.23
4. 12.84
5. 16.52
6. 16.36
7. 15.36
8. 15.73
9. 17.03
10. 17.40
11. 16.04
12. 14.30
So without further to do, here is the new set of scrambles for this week:

Round 31 Scrambles
1. (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)
2. (-5, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -2)/
3. (0, 5)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)
4. (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -4)
5. (-3, 2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -2)
6. (-5, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, -5)
7. (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(5, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/
8. (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)
9. (-2, 0)/(-3, 6)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/
10. (-5, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)
11. (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(5, 2)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(2, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/
12. (0, -1)/(4, 4)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(6, -4)/(6, 0)


Round will end on Sunday, December 22nd, 2019. Best of luck to all competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 23, 2019)

With no results to post this week, here are new scrambles.

Round 32 scrambles:
1. (0, 5)/(1, 1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(4, -2)
2. (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/
3. (0, 2)/(-5, 4)/(2, 5)/(6, -3)/(-2, -2)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-3, 0)
4. (-5, 3)/(5, -4)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)
5. (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, -5)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-3, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -5)/
6. (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(-4, 5)/(4, -5)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/
7. (0, 2)/(3, 3)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, -4)/(5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -5)
8. (-5, 0)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -2)/(5, -4)
9. (-5, 0)/(2, 5)/(6, -3)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(6, -1)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/
10. (0, 2)/(-3, 6)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-1, 0)/
11. (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, 5)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)
12. (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)

Round 32 will end on December 29th, 2019. Best of luck with anyone competing.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 6, 2020)

With no results to post this week, here are new scrambles.

Round 33 scrambles:
1. (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(-1, 2)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -5)/(4, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, -3)/(6, 0)
2. (1, 0)/(3, 6)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -5)/(5, -4)
3. (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, -5)/(-2, 0)/(6, -1)/(1, 0)
4. (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)
5. (-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -5)/(-2, 0)
6. (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(5, -2)/(6, -4)/(-1, -4)/(0, -2)/(-3, -2)
7. (1, 3)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)
8. (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)
9. (0, 2)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)
10. (3, 5)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(-1, -4)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(6, -1)/(-4, -5)/
11. (-3, -1)/(4, 4)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(6, -4)/(6, -2)/(4, 0)
12. (3, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-3, -4)/(4, -5)/(-2, -4)/(0, -3)/


Round 33 will end on January 12th, 2019. Best of luck to anyone competing.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 6, 2020)

I will start participating once I remember all my algs.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 14, 2020)

With no results to post this week, here are new scrambles.

Round 34 scrambles:
1. (0, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(4, -2)
2. (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)
3. (-3, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(2, -1)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/
4. (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, -2)
5. (0, -4)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-4, -3)/(0, -5)/
6. (0, -4)/(3, 6)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(6, -4)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/
7. (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -1)/(1, -5)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0)/
8. (1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -1)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)
9. (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)
10. (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, -4)/(-3, 0)
11. (-3, 5)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(-1, 0)
12. (-3, -4)/(1, 4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(2, -2)/(4, 0)/(3, -2)/



Round 34 will end on January 19th, 2019. Best of luck to anyone competing.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 18, 2020)

Goal: Sub-35

1. 31.76
2. 33.16
3. 23.92
4. 38.79
5. 38.35
6. 47.12
7. 31.89
8. 23.32
9. 33.09
10. 27.89
11. 32.65
12. 41.12

ao12: 33.51 (1/3)

Better times than usual, but really inconsistent.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 21, 2020)

Will get results and new scrambles posted tomorrow (Tuesday).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 22, 2020)

Round 34 results:
@PingPongCuber - Sub 35 - Ao12: 33.51 (1/3)

Round 35 scrambles:
1. (1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/
2. (4, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-4, 2)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, -4)/(-4, 0)
3. (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)
4. (1, -3)/(6, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/
5. (3, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(-5, -4)
6. (4, 0)/(6, 3)/(5, 5)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/
7. (0, -1)/(1, 1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -4)/
8. (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-4, 5)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-5, -2)
9. (-5, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)
10. (3, 5)/(1, -5)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(6, -4)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)
11. (0, 5)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, -3)/(4, 0)/
12. (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)



Round 35 will end on January 26th, 2019. Best of luck to anyone competing.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 30, 2020)

Round 35 results:
No new results.

Round 36 scrambles:
1. (0, -4)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)
2. (4, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)/
3. (-2, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -5)/(1, -4)
4. (-3, 5)/(6, -3)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(6, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(1, -4)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)
5. (0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5)/(-2, 0)
6. (0, 2)/(6, 3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, -1)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-1, 0)
7. (1, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, 1)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(6, 0)
8. (-5, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -1)/
9. (3, 5)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, -4)/(0, -2)/
10. (1, 0)/(3, 6)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)
11. (0, 2)/(3, 0)/(4, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -2)/(-4, -2)
12. (-2, -3)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)


PLEASE NOTE: Due to the way that my schedule is working currently, I will be for a while posting new results on Monday's as that will work better.

Round 36 will end on February 3, 2019. Best of luck to anyone competing.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Jan 31, 2020)

Round 35
Goal: sub 15
Cube Volt V2 M

1. 20.73
2. 12.62
3. 14.34
4. 13.56
5. 15.78
6. 15.47
7. 15.80
8. 11.05
9. 18.24
10. 14.45
11. 12.30
12. 12.23

ao12: 14.70

Good times but too many lockups.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 1, 2020)

Round 35
Goal: Sub 35
Cube: Volt V2 M


1. 36.22
2. 53.22
3. 30.02
4. 29.22
5. 39.72
6. 37.49
7. 36.44
8. 35.66
9. 36.09
10. 37.72
11. 33.56
12. 24.43

ao12: 35.10

Well that was inconsistent, and I was close too


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 9, 2020)

Round 36 results:
@PingPongCuber - Sub 35 - Ao12: 35.10 (0/3)
@BradyCubes08 - Sub 15 - Ao12: 14.70 (1/3)

Round 37 scrambles:
1. (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)
2. (0, -1)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4)/(-2, 0)
3. (-3, -4)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -5)/(-4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(4, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)
4. (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(6, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -3)/(-2, -1)/(-2, 0)/
5. (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)
6. (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)
7. (4, 0)/(5, 2)/(1, -2)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)
8. (1, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, 0)
9. (-5, 3)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, -4)/
10. (-2, 0)/(-1, 2)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -3)/(0, -1)/(5, 0)/(-5, 0)
11. (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)
12. (-3, -4)/(-2, 4)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(-1, 0)/(2, -1)/(2, 0)/(2, 0)


PLEASE NOTE: Due to the way that my schedule is working currently, I will be for a while posting new results on Monday's as that will work better.

Round 37 will end on February 17, 2019. Best of luck to anyone competing.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 9, 2020)

Goal: Sub-35
Cube: Volt V2 M

1) 42.66
2) 35.92
3) 31.29
4) 26.22
5) 25.79
6) 41.66
7) 27.52
8) 46.09
9) 23.02
10) 42.32
11) 31.85
12) 31.89

ao12: 33.71 (1/3)

Super happy with this, really inconsistent but a lot of good solves! 1 sec away from PB ao12


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 3, 2020)

Hey folks, I apologize for not keeping up with this thread. I really wanted to keep it going, but life has gotten the better of me right now.

With that being said if someone (or more then one individual) would like to take over this thread, that would be much appreciated.

If you are interested in doing that, please feel free to do so, and start by posting the previous results and new scrambles. Thanks


----------



## Skittleskp (May 3, 2020)

Round 38:

@PingPongCuber - Sub 35 - Ao12: 35.10 (1/3)
@BradyCubes08 - Sub 15 - Ao12: 14.70 (1/3) 

1. (3,5)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)`/` (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (6,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-4) 
2. (-5,0)/ (-1,2)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)`/` (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-2) 
3. (1,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)`/` (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4) 
4. (0,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-1)`/` (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-3)/
5. (0,5)/ (3,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (6,-2)`/` (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-3)/
6. (0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (1,4)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (6,0)/ (0,-1)`/` (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (1,-4)/ (0,-4) 
7. (-5,0)/ (3,6)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-5)`/` (-3,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ (3,0) 
8. (1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,5)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)`/` (-3,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (2,0)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-4) 
9. (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,2)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)`/` (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-4)/ (4,-3)/
10. (3,5)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)`/` (-3,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/
11. (4,-3)/ (5,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-5)`/` (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-3)/
12. (0,5)/ (-5,1)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-2)`/` (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-2)/

The round will end 5/10/20
Good luck!


----------



## Skittleskp (May 3, 2020)

Goal: sub 25
1. 15.313
2. 22.384
3. 18.034
4. 25.208
5. 23.032
6. 23.352
7. 17.806
8. 22.529
9. 23.912
10. 41.768 (thank you to the alarm that went off mid solve)
11. 19.167
12. 15.696

ao12: 21.112 (1/3) Yeah, that was way to easy of a goal. Next time I'll try sub 21?


----------



## Ayce (May 13, 2020)

Is this still going on? I want to get good a square 1 again


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 13, 2020)

Ayce said:


> Is this still going on? I want to get good a square 1 again


You know what, I'm going to bring this thing back to life.

Round #39

@PingPongCuber - Sub 35 - Ao12: 35.10 (1/3)
@BradyCubes08 - Sub 15 - Ao12: 14.70 (1/3)
@Skittleskp - Sub 25 - Ao12: 21.11 (1/3)

SCRAMBLES:
1. (0,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (-1,2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)`/` (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/
2. (0,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (1,4)/ (3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (4,0)`/` (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-1,-4)
3. (-2,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (2,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,0)`/` (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-2)
4. (-2,0)/ (2,5)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)`/` (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/
5. (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (5,0)`/` (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)
6. (4,0)/ (2,5)/ (-5,4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)`/` (6,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-5)/
7. (0,2)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,-5)`/` (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/
8. (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,1)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-1)`/` (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (5,-4)
9. (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)`/` (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-1)/
10. (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)`/` (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (5,-4)/
11. (-5,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-1)`/` (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/
12. (1,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)`/` (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/

This round will run until Wednesday, May 20, 2020, Sometime between 9:00 AM and 11:00 AM Mountain Time, assuming I get to it.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 14, 2020)

Round #39
Method: Vandenburgh
Cube: Volt V2 M
Goal: Sub-12
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-13 
avg of 12: 10.96

Time List:
1. (9.11) 
2. 13.48 
3. 10.08 
4. 10.30 
5. 11.10 
6. 10.25 
7. 11.97 
8. 11.78 
9. 12.35
10. 9.19
11. 9.13 
12. (14.36) 

(1/3)


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 14, 2020)

Method: Beginner(Vandenbergh?)
Cube: Volt V2 M
Goal: Sub-50
avg of 12: 52.45 

WARNING: SCRAMBLES 2 and 3 are solves 11 and 12, because I’m bad at cstimer

Time List:
1. 1:03.96 (0,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (-1,2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ 
2. 49.06 (-2,0)/ (2,5)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ 
3. 52.24 (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0) 
4. (1:22.15) (4,0)/ (2,5)/ (-5,4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-5)/ 
5. (41.70) (0,2)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
6. 1:00.75 (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,1)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (5,-4) 
7. 44.76 (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-1)/ 
8. 49.73 (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (5,-4)/ 
9. 57.11 (-5,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
10. 47.99 (1,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ 
11. 55.67 (0,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (1,4)/ (3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-1,-4) 
12. 43.26 (-2,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (2,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-2)

COMMENTS: aaaaaaahhhhhh so close, but not even a sub-50 ao5. How are you so fast??? Which is better to learn, eo or ep algs?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 15, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Method: Beginner(Vandenbergh?)
> Cube: Volt V2 M
> Goal: Sub-50
> avg of 12: 52.45
> ...


EO and CP are only like 8 algs each. Learn those first then learn the U and Double U. I currently only know 8 Eps (Counting 2 Parity algs). I'm not sure how I got this fast with like no algs.


----------



## Skittleskp (May 16, 2020)

Week 39
Cube; Volt V2 M
Goal: Sub 20?? I think that's a little bit of a stretch.

Time List:
1. 19.881 (0,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (-1,2)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ 
2. 19.066 (0,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (1,4)/ (3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-1,-4) 
3. (15.560) (-2,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (2,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-2) 
4. 15.905 (-2,0)/ (2,5)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ 
5. 22.897 (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0) 
6. 17.505 (4,0)/ (2,5)/ (-5,4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-5)/ 
7. (23.233) (0,2)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
8. 17.865 (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,1)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (5,-4) 
9. 15.666 (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-1)/ 
10. 22.625 (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (5,-4)/ 
11. 18.809 (-5,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
12. 19.370 (1,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/

avg of 12: 18.959

Okay, wow I didn't expect that average lol. I average sub-20 but I hadn't warmed up.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 19, 2020)

Competition closes in 36 hours, @PingPongCuber, @BradyCubes08, submit your times before the next round!


----------



## roarofthelion1 (May 19, 2020)

Round 39 
Method: Vandenbergh, no CSP
Cube: Volt V2 M
Initial speed: low 13 ao100s, 12.92 pb ao100
Goal: Sub-13 consistently, eventually sub 11
avg of 12: 12.738

Time list:
1. (10.643)
2. 12.014
3. 13.214
4. 11.881
5. 14.697 (parity)
6. (15.797) (parity)
7. 12.814 (parity)
8. 12.981 (parity)
9. 14.797 (parity)
10. 12.247
11. 11.764 (parity)
12. 10.979 

notes: very good avg, hands feeling warmed up and accurate turning. 
For next time: work on smooth D layer parity + bar flip (happened in both the 14s and 15.7)


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

_*Round 39 has concluded*_
Current scores:
@PingPongCuber - Sub 35 - Ao12: 35.10 (1/3)
@BradyCubes08 - Sub 15 - Ao12: 14.70 (1/3) 
@Skittleskp - Sub 20 - Ao12: 18.95 (1/3)
@roarofthelion1 - Sub 13 - Ao12: 12.73 (1/3)
@Sub1Hour - Sub 12 - Ao12: 10.96 (1/3)
@I'm A Cuber - Sub 50 - Ao12: 52.45 (0/3)



Spoiler: Scrambles for Round 40



1. (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (5,0)`/` (-3,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0) 
2. (0,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (0,6)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)`/` (-3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,0) 
3. (1,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)`/` (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-1,-2) 
4. (-2,6)/ (-1,5)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)`/` (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2) 
5. (0,5)/ (-5,1)/ (2,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-2)`/` (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-4) 
6. (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,0)`/` (-3,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (3,-4)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-4)/
7. (1,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,0)`/` (-3,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-2)/ (6,0) 
8. (-3,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-2)`/` (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2) 
9. (1,0)/ (3,3)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)`/` (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0) 
10. (4,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0)`/` (-3,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,0)/
11. (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-5,4)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-1)`/` (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2) 
12. (-2,0)/ (5,5)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0)`/` (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (1,-2)/ (4,-3)/ (6,-2)





Spoiler: How to put the scrambles into csTimer



Copy all of the scrambles, then on the left option of the scramble board, click on input, then paste the scrambles from this thread into the text box that opens up. It's not mandatory to put your scrambles into csTimer and you can just look at this post for scrambles instead if you prefer.



This competition will end Wednesday, May 27th, At 12:00 PM MDT (6:00 UTC)
Best of luck to all of our competitors!


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 22, 2020)

Round 40
Cube: Volt v2 M
Method: Vandenburgh with small amounts of CSP
Goal: Sub-12

Generated By csTimer 
avg of 12: 11.88

Time List:
1. 10.13 (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0) 
2. (8.91) (0,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (0,6)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,0) 
3. (15.47) (1,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-1,-2) 
4. 10.38 (-2,6)/ (-1,5)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2) 
5. 14.20 (0,5)/ (-5,1)/ (2,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-4) 
6. 10.13 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (3,-4)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-4)/ 
7. 10.75 (1,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-2)/ (6,0) 
8. 11.88 (-3,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2) 
9. 10.22 (1,0)/ (3,3)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0) 
10. 15.07 (4,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,0)/ 
11. 12.71 (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-5,4)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2) 
12. 13.28 (-2,0)/ (5,5)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (1,-2)/ (4,-3)/ (6,-2) 

2/3

I used CSP for the first time in speedsolves and only got to use it 2 times but at least I'm making progress.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 24, 2020)

Round 40
Cube: Volt V2 m
Goal: sub-50 (0/3)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-24
avg of 12: 51.87

Time List:
1. 42.06 (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0) 
2. (36.79) (0,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (0,6)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,0) 
3. 1:02.76 (1,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-1,-2) 
4. 45.68 (-2,6)/ (-1,5)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2) 
5. (1:11.12) (0,5)/ (-5,1)/ (2,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-4) 
6. 1:02.00 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (3,-4)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-4)/ 
7. 57.09 (1,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-2)/ (6,0) 
8. 56.28 (-3,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2) 
9. 47.16 (1,0)/ (3,3)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0) 
10. 44.67 (4,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,0)/ 
11. 48.83 (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-5,4)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2) 
12. 52.16 (-2,0)/ (5,5)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (1,-2)/ (4,-3)/ (6,-2)


----------



## roarofthelion1 (May 27, 2020)

Round 40
Method: Vandenbergh, no CSP
Cube: Volt V2 M
Initial speed: low 13 ao100s, 12.92 pb ao100
Goal: Sub-13 consistently, eventually sub 11
avg of 12: 13.470

Time list:
1. 13.414 (parity)
2. 14.964 (p)
3. 13.514
4. 11.548
5. 15.764 (p)
6. 15.730 (p)
7. (10.097)
8. 12.214
9. 14.497 (p)
10. 11.580
11. 11.480
12. (18.183) (p)

notes: not warmed up enough ugh, bad parity things again. Work on block preservation and parity next time


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 27, 2020)

_*Round 40 has concluded*_
Current scores:
@PingPongCuber - Sub 35 - Ao12: 35.10 (1/3)
@BradyCubes08 - Sub 15 - Ao12: 14.70 (1/3)
@Skittleskp - Sub 20 - Ao12: 18.95 (1/3)
@roarofthelion1 - Sub 13 - Ao12: 13.47 (1/3)
@Sub1Hour - Sub 12 - Ao12: 11.88 (2/3)
@I'm A Cuber - Sub 50 - Ao12: 51.87 (0/3) 



Spoiler: Round 41 Scrambles



1. (1,0)/ (6,3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-3)`/` (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-3)/
2. (0,2)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-2)`/` (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0) 
3. (1,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,0)`/` (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0) 
4. (0,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-3)`/` (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-4,-2)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/
5. (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,0)`/` (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,-5)/ (2,0) 
6. (0,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-1,-3)`/` (6,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-5)/
7. (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-4)`/` (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)/
8. (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (1,0)`/` (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4) 
9. (0,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-2)`/` (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0) 
10. (6,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)`/` (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3) 
11. (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)`/` (3,0)/ (3,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (1,-4) 
12. (0,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-3)`/` (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)



Round 41 will end at around 12:00 PM MDT (6:00 PM UTC) on Wednesday, June 3rd, 2020

Good luck to all of our competitors!


----------



## fun at the joy (May 28, 2020)

Race to sub-30?
Ao12: 30.98 (0/3)

1. 32.32 p
2. 30.36 p
3. 38.17 p
4. 27.39 p
5. 28.18 p
6. 37.30 p
7. 25.22 p
8. (16.85)
9. (41.52)
10. 24.07 p
11. 36.15 p
12. 30.63 p
I suck and my parity takes like 5s.


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 28, 2020)

How hard is it actually to solve squan?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 28, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> How hard is it actually to solve squan?


It depends, are you going to look at the notation and the parity algorithm and then give up, or are you actually going to try?
It's easier than learning 3x3 for the first time since you will be more familiar with the way that puzzles work but its the hardest sighted side event to learn. I think that if you actually put time into learning algs instead of giving up then you will have a great time with the puzzle. Most people hate squan because they gave up on it after trying to learn the parity alg. If you want to learn how to solve it, follow-through, and it will surely become one of your favorite side events.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 30, 2020)

Round 41
Cube: Volt v2 M
Method: Vandenburgh with small amounts of CSP
Goal: Sub-12


Generated By csTimer
avg of 12: 11.43

Time List:
1. 12.79 (1,0)/ (6,3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-3)/ 
2. 11.23 (0,2)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0) 
3. 10.42 (1,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0) 
4. 11.29 (0,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-4,-2)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ 
5. 13.27 (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,-5)/ (2,0) 
6. 12.29 (0,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-5)/ 
7. 11.21 (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
8. 10.76 (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4) 
9. 11.40 (0,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0) 
10. (15.48) (6,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3) 
11. 9.62 (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (1,-4) 
12. (9.41) (0,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2) 

3/3


Very consistent, 1.1σ


----------



## roarofthelion1 (May 30, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> small amounts of CSP


How much CSP do you actually use in solves and how do I go about learning it lol


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 30, 2020)

roarofthelion1 said:


> How much CSP do you actually use in solves and how do I go about learning it lol


Only if its scallop/scallop or an even-even/star. Cale CSP is my method of choice and I watched this video from cubemaster to learn it.


----------



## roarofthelion1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Round 41
Method: Vandenbergh, no CSP
Cube: Volt V2 M
Initial speed: low 13 ao100s, 12.92 pb ao100
Goal: Sub-13 consistently, eventually sub 11
avg of 12: 12.343

Time list:
1. 14,281 p
2. 11.430 p
3. 12.880 p
4. (10.329)
5. 11.447
6. 10.997
7. (16.682) p
8. 11.714
9. 12.080
10. 12.647
11. 14.068 p
12. 11.879

pretty average avg lol


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 3, 2020)

Cube: Volt V2 M
Goal: Sub-50 (1/3)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-03
avg of 12: 44.97

Time List:
1. 39.99 (1,0)/ (6,3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-3)/ 
2. 43.97 (0,2)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0) 
3. (30.44) (1,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0) 
4. 38.98 (0,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-4,-2)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ 
5. 58.53 (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,-5)/ (2,0) 
6. 43.99 (0,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-5)/ 
7. 31.43 (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
8. (59.69) (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4) 
9. 46.35 (0,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0) 
10. 57.06 (6,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3) 
11. 34.81 (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (1,-4) 
12. 54.56 (0,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 5, 2020)

I will be extending this round until Sunday since Wednesday is a weird day to end off on, get your times in guys!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 7, 2020)

*Round 41 has concluded

Standings:*
@PingPongCuber - Sub 35 - Ao12: 35.10 (1/3)
@BradyCubes08 - Sub 15 - Ao12: 14.70 (1/3)
@Skittleskp - Sub 20 - Ao12: 18.95 (1/3)
@roarofthelion1 - Sub 13 - Ao12: 12.34 (2/3)
@Sub1Hour - Sub 12 - Ao12: 11.43 (3/3)
@I'm A Cuber - Sub 50 - Ao12: 44.97 (1/3)
@fun at the joy - Sub 30 - Ao12: 30.98 (0/3)

@Sub1Hour has graduated!



Spoiler: Round 42 Scrambles



1. (1,0)/ (6,3)/ (5,2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-3)`/` (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,0)
2. (4,0)/ (-4,2)/ (-3,6)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,-5)`/` (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)
3. (-3,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,-3)`/` (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)
4. (4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (5,5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-5)`/` (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)
5. (0,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (4,0)`/` (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)
6. (-5,0)/ (2,-4)/ (4,1)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)`/` (6,-3)/ (6,-5)/ (4,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)
7. (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-3)`/` (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (4,-5)
8. (0,2)/ (-5,4)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)`/` (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,0)
9. (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-5,-3)`/` (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (4,0)
10. (-2,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)`/` (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)
11. (0,-4)/ (4,1)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)`/` (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)
12. (-2,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-3)`/` (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/



Round 42 will end Sunday, June 14 around 6:00 UTC

Good luck to all of our competitors!


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 7, 2020)

Goal: Sub-50 (2/3)
Cube: Volt V2 M
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-07
avg of 12: 43.94

Time List:
1. 40.05 (1,0)/ (6,3)/ (5,2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,0) 
2. 58.56 (4,0)/ (-4,2)/ (-3,6)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2) 
3. 53.14 (-3,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0) 
4. 38.92 (4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (5,5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0) 
5. (35.39) (0,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0) 
6. 46.34 (-5,0)/ (2,-4)/ (4,1)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (6,-5)/ (4,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2) 
7. 37.39 (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (4,-5) 
8. 44.79 (0,2)/ (-5,4)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,0) 
9. 39.42 (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (4,0) 
10. 39.62 (-2,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0) 
11. (1:51.48) (0,-4)/ (4,1)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0) 
12. 41.17 (-2,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 9, 2020)

not going for sub-30 anymore
Race to sub-25 (1/3)
Ao12: 23.26

1. 26.77
2. 20.15
3. (14.94)
4. 19.59
5. 18.25
6. 26.01
7. 23.15
8. 27.82
9. 25.90
10. 20.06
11. (30.49)
12. 24.93
got a little better but still super slow


----------



## CubingNewfie (Jun 9, 2020)

Goal: Sub-15
Yuxin Little Magic M
Ao12: 17.02

Time List:
1. 14.045 
2. 14.857 
3. (23.820) 
4. (12.933) 
5. 18.278 
6. 20.300
7. 17.476 
8. 14.608 
9. 17.478 
10. 16.989 
11. 15.170 
12. 21.020 
Started off well, but a couple of counting 20s.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 13, 2020)

Cube: Volt v2 M
Method: Vandenburgh
Goal: Sub 11.5
Times:
avg of 12: 12.66

Time List:
1. 14.50
2. 12.37
3. 10.71 
4. 13.48 
5. 12.34 
6. 11.23 
7. 14.55 
8. (16.57) 
9. 13.46 
10. 12.61 
11. (7.81) 
12. 11.30

Bad


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 14, 2020)

*Round 42 has concluded

Standings:*

@Sub1Hour - Sub 11.5 - Ao12: 12.66 (0/3)
@I'm A Cuber - Sub 50 - Ao12: 43.94 (3/3)
@fun at the joy - Sub 30 - Ao12: 23.36 (1/3)
@CubingNewfie - Sub 15 - Ao12: 17.02 (0/3)
@Micah Morrison - Sub 16 - Ao12: 18.62 (0/3)

@I'm A Cuber Has Graduated!



Spoiler: Round 43 Scrambles



1. (-2,0)/ (3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)`/` (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-2)
2. (1,0)/ (5,-1)/ (1,4)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (3,-4)`/` (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,-2)
3. (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (1,4)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-3)`/` (-3,0)/ (3,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,0)
4. (-2,0)/ (-3,3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)`/` (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-1)/ (-2,-3)/ (6,-2)/
5. (3,-4)/ (-5,1)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,-4)`/` (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)
6. (4,3)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (4,-3)`/` (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,-4)/ (4,-4)/ (-4,-2)
7. (1,-3)/ (-4,2)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-4)`/` (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/
8. (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (1,0)`/` (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (6,0)
9. (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,0)`/` (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)
10. (0,2)/ (-2,1)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)`/` (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-4)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/
11. (6,5)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (6,-1)`/` (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)
12. (0,2)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)`/` (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-5)/ (2,0)



Good luck to all of our competitors!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 14, 2020)

Goal: Sub-16
Method: Vandenbergh with about 20 CSP's
Cube: Volt V2 M


avg of 12: 18.628

Time List:
15.218, 21.275, 18.354, 17.297, 16.163, 18.896, 24.721, 21.398, 10.185, 22.621, 19.050, 16.006

terrible.

EDIT: Ninja'd by @Sub1Hour This was supposed to be for round 42


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 14, 2020)

Race to sub-25
Ao12: 21.67 (2/3)

1. 20.97
2. (18.19)
3. (32.52)
4. 18.96
5. 20.21
6. 21.87
7. 23.37
8. 19.89
9. 19.96
10. 20.68
11. 21.02
12. 29.79


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 15, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Goal: Sub-16
> Method: Vandenbergh with about 20 CSP's
> Cube: Volt V2 M
> 
> ...


It's all good, do you want this to count for round 42 or 43? It's not that big of a deal due to the already mentioned ninja-ing so ill let you chose on this one.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> It's all good, do you want this to count for round 42 or 43? It's not that big of a deal due to the already mentioned ninja-ing so ill let you chose on this one.


since it was terrible I'll pick round 42


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 15, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> since it was terrible I'll pick round 42


Okay, I edited the post for round 42, good luck on round 43!


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 18, 2020)

Goal: Sub-40
Cube: Volt V2 M
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-18
avg of 12: 42.82

Time List:
1. 39.28 (-2,0)/ (3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-2) 
2. (30.35) (1,0)/ (5,-1)/ (1,4)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (3,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,-2) 
3. 36.04 (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (1,4)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,0) 
4. 40.11 (-2,0)/ (-3,3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-1)/ (-2,-3)/ (6,-2)/ 
5. 43.97 (3,-4)/ (-5,1)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0) 
6. 58.08+ (4,3)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,-4)/ (4,-4)/ (-4,-2) 
7. 56.42 (1,-3)/ (-4,2)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ 
8. 38.05 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (6,0) 
9. 31.90+ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0) 
10. (1:10.61) (0,2)/ (-2,1)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-4)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ 
11. 43.44 (6,5)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3) 
12. 40.91 (0,2)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-5)/ (2,0)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 29, 2020)

*Round 43
Goal:* Sub-45
*Method:* Beginner's
*Cube:* X-Man Volt (v1)

*Times:
1.* 57.463
*2.* 40.055
*3.* 38.282
*4.* 43.464
*5.* 38.871
*6.* 43.267
*7.* 35.064
*8.* (30.704)
*9.* 32.917
*10.* 48.170
*11.* 52.844
*12.* (1:09.915)
*Average:* 43.039 (1/3)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 29, 2020)

Oops, I forgot to update this thread

*Round 43 has concluded

Standings:*

@Sub1Hour - Sub 11.5 - Ao12: 12.66 (0/3)
@I'm A Cuber - Sub 40 - Ao12: 42.82 (0/3)
@fun at the joy - Sub 25 - Ao12: 21.67 (2/3)
@CubingNewfie - Sub 15 - Ao12: 17.02 (0/3)
@Micah Morrison - Sub 16 - Ao12: 18.62 (0/3) 
@BenChristman1 - Sub 45 - Ao12: 23.039 (1/3)



Spoiler: Round 44 Scrambles



1. (1,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)`/` (-3,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/
2. (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-4)`/` (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2) 
3. (0,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,2)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,-5)`/` (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0) 
4. (0,2)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,4)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)`/` (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,-2)/ (6,0) 
5. (-5,3)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-4)`/` (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/
6. (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)`/` (-3,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (2,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (-4,0)/
7. (4,0)/ (6,0)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-4)`/` (-3,0)/ (5,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0) 
8. (-2,3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,-5)`/` (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (3,-2)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/
9. (0,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,-2)`/` (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ (2,-2)/ (6,0) 
10. (0,5)/ (0,-3)/ (1,4)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (4,-3)`/` (3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,0) 
11. (-5,6)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (2,0)`/` (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-3)/
12. (3,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (3,-4)`/` (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (4,0)/


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

Goal: Sub 16
Method: Vandenbergh
Cube: Volt V2 M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-29
avg of 12: 17.684

Time List:
16.382, 19.974, 16.061, 22.451+, 16.771, 16.185, 14.067, 14.819, 18.542, 14.708, 21.080+, 22.319

smh I got parity on 10/12 solves.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 29, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-45
*Method:* Beginner's
*Cube:* Volt (v1)

*Times:
1.* 36.897
*2.* 40.068
*3.* 33.791
*4.* 35.775
*5.* (1:09.385) (nice 45 second cubeshape)
*6.* 32.840
*7.* 45.630
*8.* 38.713
*9.* 35.503
*10.* 39.996
*11.* 45.325
*12.* (24.540)
*Average:* 38.453 (2/3)


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 10, 2020)

Seems as though @Sub1Hour hasnt updated since June so I can do it this week

Round 44 Results :

@Micah Morrison - Sub 16 - ao12: 17.684(0/3)

@BenChristman1 - Sub-45 - ao12: 38.453(2/3)

Scrambles for Round 45( August 10th 2020 - August 17th 2020 ) :

1. (1,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-1)
2. (-3,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (4,-4)/ (2,-2)/ (-4,0)
3. (-3,-1)/ (-5,4)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-1,0)
4. (4,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-3)/ (-4,0)/
5. (0,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (2,5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/
6. (4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (4,-4)/ (-5,0)
7. (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,2)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-3,-4)/ (-2,0)
8. (0,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-5)/ (-2,0)
9. (0,5)/ (4,1)/ (2,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-1)/
10. (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-1)/ (2,0)/
11. (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (4,-4)/ (3,0)
12. (0,-1)/ (4,4)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-5)

Good Luck Everyone! Round ends August 17th 2020


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 10, 2020)

Race to sub-18
Ao12: 17.40 (1/3)

1. 19.04 
2. (25.01[parity]) 
3. 17.79[parity] 
4. 17.64[parity] 
5. 17.21 
6. 19.50[parity] 
7. 18.94[parity] 
8. 19.22 
9. 15.21 
10. 14.38 
11. (14.09) 
12. 15.05[parity] 
not terrible


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 10, 2020)

Goal: Sub 14 (without WCA inspection so I can trace CSP lol)
Method: Vanderbergh w/ 70/90 CSP's

Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-10
avg of 12: 14.861

Time List:
12.270, 17.780, 16.310, 19.080, 16.510, 11.920, 16.740, 13.550, 11.090, 13.190, 17.150, 13.190

pretty terrible.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 11, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-45
*Method:* Beginner's
*Cube:* Volt (v1)

Times:
*1.* 35.690
*2.* 43.107
*3.* 42.182
*4.* 41.841
*5.* 31.916
*6.* 38.899
*7.* 44.234
*8.* 35.601
*9.* 33.369
*10.* (48.359)
*11.* 45.281
*12.* (27.891)
*Average:* 39.212 (3/3)
*Comment:* That was really good!


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 15, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-15
*Method:* Vandenburgh w/ 2CP PBL
*Cube:* Volt V2 fully magnetic
avg of 12: 13.79

Time List:
1. (18.16) (1,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-1) 
2. 13.64 (-3,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (4,-4)/ (2,-2)/ (-4,0) 
3. 11.59 (-3,-1)/ (-5,4)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-1,0) 
4. 16.41 (4,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-3)/ (-4,0)/ 
5. (8.29) (0,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (2,5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ 
6. 12.98 (4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (4,-4)/ (-5,0) 
7. 16.20 (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,2)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-3,-4)/ (-2,0) 
8. 14.75 (0,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-5)/ (-2,0) 
9. 12.92 (0,5)/ (4,1)/ (2,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-1)/ 
10. 11.99 (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-1)/ (2,0)/ 
11. 12.20 (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (4,-4)/ (3,0) 
12. 15.22 (0,-1)/ (4,4)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-5)

*Comments:* I felt like my cubeshape solutions were very locky throughout most of the average, but I'm super happy with the average and the 8 single.


----------



## BradyLawrence (Sep 2, 2020)

No one has updated this thread in a while so I guess I'll post scrambles for this round.

*Round 45 Results:*
@Micah Morrison Goal: Sub-14 (0/3)
@fun at the joy Goal: Sub-18 (1/3)
@BLCuber8 Goal: Sub-15 (1/3)
*Graduates:*
@BenChristman1 Goal: Sub-45 (3/3)
Congrats!

*Round 46 Scrambles:*
1. (4,0)/ (-3,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-3)/ 
2. (0,-4)/ (-3,3)/ (1,1)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ 
3. (0,-4)/ (3,3)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2) 
4. (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-1)/ (6,-2)/ 
5. (0,2)/ (-5,4)/ (0,6)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (-4,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-2)/ 
6. (0,-1)/ (-3,3)/ (4,4)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (5,-4)/ (-1,-3) 
7. (0,-1)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (2,-2)/ (2,-5)/ (-2,0) 
8. (0,5)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (-3,-2)/ (6,-2)/ 
9. (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (-2,1)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (4,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-4) 
10. (0,5)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,-1)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-3)/ 
11. (0,5)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,0)/ 
12. (-2,0)/ (3,-3)/ (2,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)

*Good luck all, round ends Tuesday September 8th.*


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 2, 2020)

Goal: Sub 12 cuz I somehow improved from 13.2 to low 12 in 2 days (now watch me get a sup 13 average)
Method: Vandenbergh with a decent amount of CSP
Cube: X-Man Volt V2 M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-02
avg of 12: 12.534

Time List:
9.580, 12.030, 10.600, 10.940, 13.950, 13.310, 12.520, 13.420, 13.310, 17.560, 15.190, 10.070

bad.


----------



## BradyLawrence (Sep 3, 2020)

Round 46
Goal: Sub-15
Cube: Volt V2
Method: Vandenburgh w/ some CSP and PBL

avg of 12: 15.35

Time List:
1. 15.54 (4,0)/ (-3,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-3)/ 
2. (19.14) (0,-4)/ (-3,3)/ (1,1)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ 
3. 12.23 (0,-4)/ (3,3)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2) 
4. 18.97 (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-1)/ (6,-2)/ 
5. (11.67) (0,2)/ (-5,4)/ (0,6)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (-4,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-2)/ 
6. 15.14 (0,-1)/ (-3,3)/ (4,4)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (5,-4)/ (-1,-3) 
7. 16.39 (0,-1)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (2,-2)/ (2,-5)/ (-2,0) 
8. 15.73 (0,5)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (-3,-2)/ (6,-2)/ 
9. 16.71 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (-2,1)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (4,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-4) 
10. 14.47 (0,5)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,-1)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-3)/ 
11. 11.73 (0,5)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,0)/ 
12. 16.62 (-2,0)/ (3,-3)/ (2,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)

Comments: Bad. my hands were slipping on the cube and I got a lot fo parity.


----------



## BradyLawrence (Sep 9, 2020)

*Round 46 Results:*
@Micah Morrison sub-12 (0/3)
@BLCuber8 sub-15 (1/3)

*Round 47 Scrambles:*
1. (-2,-3)/ (-1,2)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-2) 
2. (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,0) 
3. (0,5)/ (4,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (2,-2)/ 
4. (-2,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-2,0)/ 
5. (-5,-3)/ (0,6)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (2,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0) 
6. (0,-1)/ (4,1)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (3,-2) 
7. (-2,0)/ (2,-1)/ (6,3)/ (6,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-4) 
8. (-5,3)/ (2,5)/ (6,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,-4)/ (2,-1) 
9. (0,2)/ (-5,4)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,0) 
10. (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (3,3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,-5)/ 
11. (-5,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-4)/ 
12. (-2,0)/ (5,2)/ (-5,4)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (-4,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)

*Good luck all, round ends Tuesday, September 15th!*


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 9, 2020)

Goal: Sub 12
Method: Vandenbergh with 70/90 CSP's
Cube: X-Man Volt V2 M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-08
avg of 12: 12.349

Time List:
10.620, 15.190, 12.280, 11.500, 11.990, 11.510, 14.180, 11.290, 11.920, 10.950, 14.960, 12.910

not terrible I guess.


----------



## BradyLawrence (Sep 13, 2020)

Round 47
Goal: sub-15
Method: Vandenbergh w/ 2CP PBL + 10/90 CSP
Cube: Volt V2

Time List:
1. 18.30 (-2,-3)/ (-1,2)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-2) 
2. 14.74 (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,0) 
3. (10.00) (0,5)/ (4,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (2,-2)/ 
4. 17.32 (-2,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-2,0)/ 
5. 14.64 (-5,-3)/ (0,6)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (2,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0) 
6. 17.49 (0,-1)/ (4,1)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (3,-2) 
7. 15.51 (-2,0)/ (2,-1)/ (6,3)/ (6,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-4) 
8. 12.90 (-5,3)/ (2,5)/ (6,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,-4)/ (2,-1) 
9. (19.72) (0,2)/ (-5,4)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,0) 
10. 15.21 (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (3,3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,-5)/ 
11. 16.89 (-5,0)/ (-4,5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-4)/ 
12. 19.52 (-2,0)/ (5,2)/ (-5,4)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (-4,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)


Comments: P A R I T Y


----------



## BradyLawrence (Sep 16, 2020)

*Round 47 Results:*
@Micah Morrison sub-12 (0/3)
@BLCuber8 sub-15 (1/3)

*Round 48 Scrambles:*
1. (4,0)/ (2,-1)/ (1,4)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-3)/ 
2. (-3,-4)/ (-2,4)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (1,-1) 
3. (-2,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-2)/ 
4. (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (2,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0) 
5. (1,3)/ (-4,2)/ (6,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (1,-4)/ (5,0)/ (2,-4) 
6. (0,2)/ (-5,4)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,-4) 
7. (-2,0)/ (-4,5)/ (-5,4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0) 
8. (1,0)/ (5,2)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0) 
9. (-5,0)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (4,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0) 
10. (0,5)/ (3,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-2)/ 
11. (-5,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (-2,0) 
12. (-3,5)/ (4,1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-1)/

*Round ends Tuesday, September 22nd, good luck all!*


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 16, 2020)

Scrambles?


----------



## BradyLawrence (Sep 16, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Scrambles?


yep sorry, apparently the enter key sends the message sometimes


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 16, 2020)

Goal: Sub 12
Method: Vandenbergh
Cube: X-Man Volt V2 M


avg of 12: 11.651 (1/3)

Time List:
4066. 15.290 (4,0)/ (2,-1)/ (1,4)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-3)/
4067. 10.800 (-3,-4)/ (-2,4)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (1,-1)
4068. 11.180 (-2,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-2)/
4069. 12.290 (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (2,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)
4070. 12.840 (1,3)/ (-4,2)/ (6,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (1,-4)/ (5,0)/ (2,-4)
4071. 14.830 (0,2)/ (-5,4)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,-4)
4072. 11.330 (-2,0)/ (-4,5)/ (-5,4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0)
4073. 12.910 (1,0)/ (5,2)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)
4074. 12.090 (-5,0)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (4,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)
4075. 8.500 (0,5)/ (3,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-2)/
4076. 9.740 (-5,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (-2,0)
4077. 7.970 (-3,5)/ (4,1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-1)/

Decent average, but... I traced CSP 10 times and got parity 5 times out of those 10 times. I don't know what to say...


----------



## fun at the joy (Sep 16, 2020)

Race to sub-17 
Ao12: 16.21 (1/3)
1. 14.77[parity] @2020-09-16 10:41:54 
2. 16.24 @2020-09-16 10:42:57 
3. 16.59 @2020-09-16 10:43:45 
4. 14.30[parity] @2020-09-16 10:44:23 
5. 19.05 @2020-09-16 10:45:08 
6. 15.78 @2020-09-16 10:45:50 
7. 16.33 @2020-09-16 10:46:48 
8. 20.42[parity] @2020-09-16 10:47:24 
9. 16.29 @2020-09-16 10:48:10 
10. (21.43[parity]) @2020-09-16 10:48:53 
11. 12.28 @2020-09-16 10:49:35 
12. (10.02) @2020-09-16 10:50:38


----------



## BradyLawrence (Sep 23, 2020)

*Round 48 Results:*
@Micah Morrison sub-12 (1/3)
@fun at the joy sub-17 (1/3)
@BLCuber8 sub-15 (1/3)

My Sq1 broke a couple of pieces from turning too hard so I didn't compete this week

*Round 49 Scrambles:*
1. (0,2)/ (3,3)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,-3)/ 
2. (1,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-5,4)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-3) 
3. (-3,2)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
4. (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
5. (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ 
6. (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (-2,-5) 
7. (4,3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-1,0) 
8. (0,2)/ (4,1)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-5) 
9. (0,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (3,-4)/ (-2,-1)/ (4,0) 
10. (0,5)/ (-5,1)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (6,0) 
11. (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-4) 
12. (1,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-5)/ (1,0)/ (6,0)

*Round ends Tuesday, September 29th! Good luck all!*


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 23, 2020)

Goal Sub 12
Method: Vandenbergh with 80/90 CSP
Cube: X-Man Volt V2 M

avg of 12: 11.205 (2/3)

Time List:
11.420, 12.720, 12.050, 10.410, 9.540, 10.110, 10.870, 10.810, 12.090, 10.840, 12.130, 11.320


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 24, 2020)

I assume this is dead so I will take it over. Deadine is next tuesday(December 1)
Round 50 scrambles:
1. (-3,5)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-1,-4)
2. (0,-4)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/
3. (0,2)/ (-2,1)/ (3,3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (3,-4)
4. (0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (1,4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,-5)/ (3,-2)/ (-5,-3)
5. (1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/
6. (-5,0)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-1,0)
7. (-2,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)
8. (0,-4)/ (0,6)/ (1,1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (6,-4)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,0)
9. (1,3)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (6,0)/
10. (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)
11. (3,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)/
12. (0,5)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,-4)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 24, 2020)

Round 50 Goal:Sub 50 (0/3) ao12:53.90
Cube:YLM magnetic
Method:Beginner Lin w/ bad scallop/kite cubeshape
1. 51.72 (-3,5)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-1,-4)
2. 54.25 (0,-4)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/
3. 48.22(0,2)/ (-2,1)/ (3,3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (3,-4)
4. 1:15.98 (0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (1,4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,-5)/ (3,-2)/ (-5,-3)
5. 44.42(1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/
6. 51.60(-5,0)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-1,0)
7. 52.86(-2,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)
8. 45.74(0,-4)/ (0,6)/ (1,1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (6,-4)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,0)
9. 49.82(1,3)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (6,0)/
10.1:14.00 (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0) Core stripped
11. 38.43 (3,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
12. 1:06.36(0,5)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,-4)
Comments:If my core hadn't stripped i could have done it


----------



## the dnf master (Nov 24, 2020)

Goal: Sub 30 Round 50 0/3 ao12: 31.08
Cube: YLM Magnetic
Method: Vandenbergh 

Solve 1: 19.77
Solve 2: 35.36
Solve 3: 24.76
Solve 4: 33.14
Solve 5: 26.77
Solve 6: 48.35 (horrible)
Solve 7: 31.52
Solve 8: 41.20
Solve 9: 26.62
Solve 10: 26.18
Solve 11: 33.45
Solve 12: 28.03

Comments: I got my first sub 20 the first solve!
Also what is a stripped core?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 24, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Also what is a stripped core?


it is where your screw slides out of the core and your puzzle falls apart because the screw's threads were worn down


----------



## the dnf master (Nov 25, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> it is where your screw slides out of the core and your puzzle falls apart because the screw's threads were worn down


oh ok that honestly sounds horrible


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 27, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> oh ok that honestly sounds horrible


I fixed it! turned out something was accumulating under the nut and I just had to clean it!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 1, 2020)

Week 50 results:
@the dnf master Goal:sub 30 (0/3)
@DNF_Cuber Goal:sub 50(0/3)

Round 51 scrambles:
1. (0,-4)/ (4,1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)
2. (-5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (5,-2)
3. (1,0)/ (5,-1)/ (6,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (6,-4)/
4. (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (-1,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-4)/ (6,0)/
5. (1,0)/ (5,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (6,0)
6. (0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)
7. (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (2,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)
8. (-5,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (6,-1)
9. (4,0)/ (5,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)
10. (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (-4,-4)
11. (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/
12. (4,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (1,0)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 1, 2020)

Round 51 Goal: sub 50 ao12: 33.82  (1/3)
cube:YLM M
Method: Lin
1.35.18 (0,-4)/ (4,1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)
2. 27.83(-5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (5,-2)
3. 40.28 (1,0)/ (5,-1)/ (6,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (6,-4)/
4. 35.15(-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (-1,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-4)/ (6,0)/
5. 36.65(1,0)/ (5,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (6,0)
6. 24.89(0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)
7. 31.73(-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (2,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)
8. 32.39(-5,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (6,-1)
9. 36.65(4,0)/ (5,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)
10. 28.02 (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (-4,-4)
11. 35.04 (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/
12. 39.52(4,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (1,0)
Comments: I have improved a lot since last week's massive fail. Now I am stuck with a really slow goal for 2 more weeks


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 1, 2020)

Goal: Sub 30 Attempt 2 Round 51 1/3 ao12: 25.31
Cube: YLM Magnetic
Method: Vandenbergh

Solve 1: 27.74
Solve 2: 28.69
Solve 3: 25.02
Solve 4: 23.37
Solve 5: 13.15 (freaking out)
Solve 6: 28.23
Solve 7: 31.58
Solve 8: 24.21
Solve 9: 25.20
Solve 10: 17.23
Solve 11: 21.82
Solve 12: 40.36
Comments: My new algs have not let me down. Still this is just too unrealistic, especially the fifth solve.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 8, 2020)

Round 51 Results:
@the dnf master sub 30(1/3)
@DNF_Cuber sub 50(1/3)
Round 52 scrambles:
1.(0,-1)/ (-2,4)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-2)/ (-2,0)/ 
2.(3,2)/ (-2,4)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (4,0)/ 
3. (-2,0)/ (-4,5)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-1)/ 
4. (0,5)/ (-3,6)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4) 
5. (3,5)/ (-2,1)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3) 
6. (-2,0)/ (2,-1)/ (6,3)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-2) 
7. (0,5)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ 
8. (-2,3)/ (-4,5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,-3)/ (2,-1) 
9. (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,0)/ (4,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0) 
10.(-2,0)/ (-1,2)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (2,0)/ (6,0)/ 
11. (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0) 
12.(1,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (6,0)


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 8, 2020)

idk if i had a different goal in progress but I've improved pretty quickly so I'll start a new one

Goal: Sub 10
Method: Vandenbergh with CSP
Cube: X-Man Volt V2 M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-08
avg of 12: 10.265

Time List:
7161. 10.362 (0,-1)/ (-2,4)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-2)/ (-2,0)/ 
7162. 10.691 (3,2)/ (-2,4)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (4,0)/ 
7163. 10.910 (-2,0)/ (-4,5)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-1)/ 
7164. 9.061 (0,5)/ (-3,6)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4) 
7165. 13.281 (3,5)/ (-2,1)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3) 
7166. 10.482 (-2,0)/ (2,-1)/ (6,3)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-2) 
7167. 7.905 (0,5)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ 
7168. 9.099 (-2,3)/ (-4,5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,-3)/ (2,-1) 
7169. 9.704 (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,0)/ (4,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0) 
7170. 10.266 (-2,0)/ (-1,2)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (2,0)/ (6,0)/ 
7171. 10.626 (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0) 
7172. 11.451 (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (6,0)

My squan is minorly stripped so I couldn't turn as fast as I normally can, but overall not too bad


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

Week 52 results:


Spoiler



@Micah Morrison Sub 10 (0/3)


I was too busy too compete last week but my christmas break starts this week and I'll try to compete
Week 53 Scrambles:
1. (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (5,0)
2. (0,2)/ (0,-3)/ (1,4)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-1)/
3. (3,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (2,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (-1,0)/
4. (0,-4)/ (4,1)/ (-4,5)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)
5. (0,-1)/ (6,3)/ (3,3)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)
6. (0,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,2)/ (4,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (4,-5)/
7. (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)
8. (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)
9. (-2,0)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0)/
10. (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (3,-2)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,-4)
11.(4,0)/ (2,5)/ (-5,4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-4)
12. (-5,0)/ (-1,2)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-2)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 19, 2020)

Week 53 
Goal: Sub 50 (2/3) ao12 40.02
Method: Lin 
Cube: YLM M
1. 43.18 (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (5,0)
2. (52.91) (0,2)/ (0,-3)/ (1,4)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-1)/
3. 31.30 (3,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (2,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (-1,0)/
4. 37.30 (0,-4)/ (4,1)/ (-4,5)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)
5. 42.69 (0,-1)/ (6,3)/ (3,3)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)
6. 40.96 (0,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,2)/ (4,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (4,-5)/
7. 39.25 (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)
8. 41.66 (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)
9. 42.13 (-2,0)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0)/
10. 34.38(-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (3,-2)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,-4)
11. (29.81)(4,0)/ (2,5)/ (-5,4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-4)
12. 47.30(-5,0)/ (-1,2)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-2)
Comments: I get my volt for christmas, so I will grind a ton, and the next goal will be sub 30 or sub 35.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 19, 2020)

Goal: Sub 10
Method: Vandenbergh with CSP
Cube: Slightly stripped Volt V2

Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-18
avg of 12: 10.344

Time List:
8.770, 10.540, 12.610+, 10.240, 7.570, 10.380, 11.190, 10.590, 9.930, 10.750, 8.440, DNF(8.590)


----------



## Christopher Fandrich (Dec 19, 2020)

Goal: Sub-7
Method: Vandenbergh with CSP and some PBL
Cube: Volt V2 M

1: 6.22
2: 8.61 (Mistraced)
3: 8.64
4: 5.42
5: 6.80
6: 8.79
7: 7.48
8: 10.36 (Mistraced again...)
9: 7.04
10: 6.20
11: 6.42
12: 6.11

7.23 ao12


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 22, 2020)

Spoiler: Week 53 Results



@Christopher Fandrich Sub 7 (0/3)
@Micah Morrison Sub 10 (0/3)
@DNF_Cuber Sub 50 (2/3)


Week 54 Scrambles:
1. (3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,1)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-2) 
2. (0,-1)/ (1,4)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,-4) 
3. (3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-4)/ 
4. (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3) 
5. (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,5)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (5,-2)/ (-2,0) 
6. (-5,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,5)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (3,-4)/ (4,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0) 
7. (-5,0)/ (6,3)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ 
8. (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (1,-2) 
9. (3,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (1,0)/ 
10. (3,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-2,-3) 
11.(1,-3)/ (5,5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0) 
12. (0,-4)/ (-2,1)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (4,-1)/ (4,-2)


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 22, 2020)

Goal: Sub 30
Method: Vandenbergh
Cube: YLM Magnetic
Ao12: 27.94 (2/3)
1. 28.30 (3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,1)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-2)
2. 24.28 (0,-1)/ (1,4)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,-4)
3. 29.54 (3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-4)/
4. 31.82 (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)
5. 21.27 (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,5)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (5,-2)/ (-2,0)
6. 26.27 (-5,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,5)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (3,-4)/ (4,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)
7. 28.34 (-5,0)/ (6,3)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/
8. 35.36(messed up a u perm) (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (1,-2)
9. 26.57 (3,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (1,0)/
10. 24.87 (3,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-2,-3)
11. 31.37 (1,-3)/ (5,5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)
12. 34.64 . (0,-4)/ (-2,1)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (4,-1)/ (4,-2)


----------



## Christopher Fandrich (Dec 22, 2020)

Goal: Sub-7
Method: Vandenbergh+CSP+PBL
Cube: Volt V2 M

1: 7.54
2: 7.29
3: 6.23
4: 7.24
5: 6.67
6: 8.56
7: 6.52
8: 6.30
9: 7.20 (mistraced)
10: 6.79
11: 5.95
12: 7.89

6.97 ao12


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 29, 2020)

Spoiler: Week 54 results



@Christopher Fandrich sub 7 (1/3)
@the dnf master sub 30 (2/3)


Week 55 scrambles:
1. (0,2)/ (1,4)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)
2. (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-2)
3. (0,-4)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-4)
4. (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (3,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-2)
5. (0,5)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)
6. (-2,0)/ (3,6)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-1)/ (6,0)
7. (-3,5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)
8. (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-4)/
9. (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-2,4)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-4)
10. (0,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (4,-1)/ (2,-5)/
11. (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (6,3)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (3,-4)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (5,0)
12. (1,0)/ (5,2)/ (0,6)/ (-5,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-5)/ (-2,0)/


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 29, 2020)

Goal: Sub 10
Method: Vandenbergh with CSP
Cube: Volt V2 M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-29
avg of 12: 9.499

Time List:
7489. 9.588 (0,2)/ (1,4)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0) 
7490. 9.081 (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-2) 
7491. 7.419 (0,-4)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-4) 
7492. 8.303 (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (3,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-2) 
7493. 13.844 (0,5)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0) 
7494. 8.258 (-2,0)/ (3,6)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-1)/ (6,0) 
7495. 9.301 (-3,5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0) 
7496. 10.348+ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-4)/ 
7497. 9.379 (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-2,4)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-4) 
7498. 7.668 (0,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (4,-1)/ (2,-5)/ 
7499. 12.000 (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (6,3)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (3,-4)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (5,0) 
7500. 11.065 (1,0)/ (5,2)/ (0,6)/ (-5,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-5)/ (-2,0)/

Good average, especially considering the counting 12 and 11. Scrambles were nice


----------



## Christopher Fandrich (Jan 1, 2021)

Goal: Sub-7
Method: Vandenbergh+CSP+PBL
Cube: Pro Shop Volt V2 M

1. 4.68
2. 6.70
3. 6.74
4. 5.00
5. 6.47
6. 6.60
7. 4.63
8. 6.04
9. 6.97
10. 6.34
11. 7.94
12. 6.88

6.24 ao12
Scrambles were really nice


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 5, 2021)

Spoiler: Last week's results



@Christopher Fandrich Sub 7(1/3)
@Micah Morrison sub 10(1/3)


Week 56 Scrambles:
1.(0,-4)/ (3,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/
2. (0,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-5)/ (4,0)/ (2,-3)/
3.(0,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-3)/
4.(4,0)/ (-3,6)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (6,0)
5. (4,0)/ (5,5)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (3,-2)/ (-2,0)/
6. (0,-4)/ (-2,4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-4)
7.(-2,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)
8. (-2,3)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-1)
9.(-5,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (1,-2)/
10.(0,2)/ (-3,6)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (3,-4)/
11.(1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/
12. (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-5,0)/


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jan 6, 2021)

Goal: Sub 10
Method: Vandenbergh with CSP
Cube: Volt V2 M

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-05
avg of 12: 10.174

Time List:
7810. 10.333 (0,-4)/ (3,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
7811. 10.563 (0,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-5)/ (4,0)/ (2,-3)/ 
7812. 7.806 (0,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ 
7813. 11.039 (4,0)/ (-3,6)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (6,0) 
7814. 8.711 (4,0)/ (5,5)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (3,-2)/ (-2,0)/ 
7815. 15.047 (0,-4)/ (-2,4)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-4) 
7816. 10.835 (-2,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4) 
7817. 7.519 (-2,3)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-1) 
7818. 10.929 (-5,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (1,-2)/ 
7819. 12.732 (0,2)/ (-3,6)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (3,-4)/ 
7820. 8.621 (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
7821. 10.168 (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-5,0)/


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 1, 2021)

I, rubik2005, hereby declare to take responsibility of the "Race to Sub-X on Square-1" thread. @DNF_Cuber has given me the opportunity to undertake this journey, and I will attempt my best to advance it.


Spoiler: Week 56 Results



@Micah Morrison Sub 10 (0/3)


Week 57 Scrambles:

(0,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (4,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)
(0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
(-5,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,0) 
(0,5)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3) 
(0,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (5,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (1,-2)/ 
(0,5)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0) 
(3,5)/ (4,1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,0) 
(1,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (6,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,0) 
(1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
(4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ 
(0,2)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-2)/ 
(3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 8, 2021)

Goal:* Sub-1:00*
Method: Lin
Cube: YLM M

*avg of 12: 50.47*
Time List:
1. 1:08.80
2. 40.51
3. (29.02)
4. 41.68
5. 49.11
6. 30.30
7. 50.54
8. (1:39.98)
9. 1:00.37
10. 1:00.63
11. 43.19
12. 59.57


Not bad! I got a PB of 29 and a 30, so I'm pretty happy with these results.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 8, 2021)

Spoiler: Week 57 Results



@rubik2005 Sub-1:00 (1/3)


Week 58 Scrambles:

(0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (1,1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/
(-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,1)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-2)/
(0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-3)
(-2,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (1,-4)/
(1,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-2)
(0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)
(3,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)
(-5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-1,0)/
(-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,6)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0)
(0,-4)/ (-2,4)/ (-1,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-4,0)
(0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (5,-4)/ (6,0)
(0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-3,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (5,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-1,0)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 8, 2021)

Goal: sub 30 
Cube: volt v2
method:lin
1. 21.62
2. 28.63
3. 44.83
4. 23.76
5. 27.01
6. 28.48
7. 31.91
8. 26.17
9. 36.72
10. 35.66
11. 29.99+
12. 30.43
average: 29.88 (1/3)


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 16, 2021)

Spoiler: Week 58 Results



@DNF_Cuber Sub 30 (1/3)


Week 59 Scrambles

1. 0,3/6,0/3,3/0,3/-3,0/0,1/6,5/4,0/-1,4/4,0/6,4/6,0/4,4/0,2/-2,4/2,0/4,0/2. 1,-3/5,5/-2,4/3,3/0,2/6,0/3,3/-3,3/3,2/1,1/3,3/5,2/3,4/-3,3/3. 0,5/0,4/6,0/3,3/3,3/3,0/-1,4/2,0/0,4/2,1/0,2/6,0/-4,4/-2,4/-4,2/2,4/4. 1,-1/3,-3/3,3/0,3/4,5/6,0/6,0/-4,0/0,4/6,0/6,3/6,5/0,4/-3,4/-2,5/1,4 5. 0,-1/0,-5/-3,0/6,5/-2,2/2,0/-3,0/-3,2/0,5/-1,4/-2,0/6,0/6,2/6,4/2,4/2,4/6. 3,6/0,3/6,2/0,4/3,0/3,0/-3,5/-5,4/-4,0/2,3/0,2/6,0/-3,2/2,0/0,4/0,4/2,27. 1,6/6,5/0,3/3,3/3,3/0,3/-2,3/-2,5/6,5/6,0/4,1/0,4/2,0/0,1/0,1/6,0/8. 6,3/0,6/0,3/4,5/2,0/2,4/-4,4/-2,0/2,2/4,4/2,0/2,1/0,3/6,2/3,4/-2,09. 6,5/0,-5/6,3/5,0/-2,4/-4,3/2,2/-4,0/0,4/0,1/0,5/-2,3/-2,0/-2,5/0,5/-4,1/10. 0,-3/0,3/-5,3/-4,5/0,3/0,1/0,4/4,3/-4,3/6,0/6,0/-4,5/0,4/2,0/0,4/6,0/-4,0/0,511. 4,-3/-4,-4/-3,4/6,3/3,0/3,0/6,3/2,0/1,1/-1,2/-3,3/6,1/0,3/6,2/-3,112. -5,2/0,-3/-3,0/6,4/6,0/2,4/-4,0/0,2/2,0/4,0/0,4/-4,2/4,4/-2,0/6,2/-4,0/5,4


----------



## 2019ECKE02 (Feb 21, 2021)

Goal: Sub 9
Cube: Volt V2
Method: Vandenbergh with CSP

1. 10.29
2. 8.28
3. 14.05 [parity]
4. 7.68
5. 10.26
6. 13.79 [parity]
7. 9.58
8. 6.01
9. 8.25
10. 8.60
11. 8.77
12. 11.24
average: 9.67

started to get better towards the end so it's probably because i didn't warm up that i didn't get sub 9


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 21, 2021)

race to sub-17
Ao12: 16.47 (1/3)
1. 16.34 [parity] 
2. 10.37 
3. 17.61 [parity] 
4. (22.96 [parity]) 
5. 13.97 [parity] 
6. 16.83 [parity] 
7. 19.39 [parity] 
8. 18.53 [parity]
9. 20.69 [parity] 
10. 15.67 
11. (10.34) 
12. 15.31 [parity] 

ngl was kinda sad when the streak broke

also pls fix your scrambles


----------



## the dnf master (Feb 21, 2021)

Goal: Sub 28
Cube: YLM Magnetic
Method: Vandenbergh
Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-21
avg of 12: 27.77(1/3)

Time List:
1. 22.77 (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (-5,1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,0)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/
2. 40.08 (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,0)/ (4,-4)
3. 27.45 (0,-4)/ (1,4)/ (-4,5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)
4. 21.73 (1,0)/ (2,5)/ (-2,1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-4)
5. (46.57) (-2,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)
6. 31.92 (0,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (6,-2)/ (-4,0)
7. 26.88 (4,0)/ (3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (3,-2)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/
8. 34.91 (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,-4)
9. 21.45 (0,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,2)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/
10. 22.78 (-2,-3)/ (2,5)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)
11. 27.71 (0,2)/ (1,4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)
12. (19.37) (4,0)/ (3,6)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-5,0)

Note: Ignore the scrambles


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 22, 2021)

Goal:* Sub-1:00*
Method: Lin
Cube: YLM M

*avg of 12.11*
Time List:
1. 54.30 (1,3)/ (5,2)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0) 
2. 47.37 (0,-4)/ (-2,4)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-5,-4)/ 
3. 1:01.11 (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,6)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0) 
4. 1:07.55 (4,0)/ (-1,5)/ (3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4) 
5. (DNF(51.18)) (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-2)/ (-2,0)/ 
6. (33.55) (-2,0)/ (5,2)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0) 
7. 59.72 (0,2)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (6,0) 
8. 44.39 (0,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-4) 
9. 38.51 (-5,3)/ (-4,5)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-1)/ (2,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ 
10. 52.83 (3,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3) 
11. 49.32 (3,-4)/ (-2,1)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (-3,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2) 
12. 45.99 (-5,0)/ (-1,5)/ (-2,1)/ (5,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 22, 2021)

Spoiler: Week 59 Results



@2019ECKE02 Sub 9 (1/3)
@fun at the joy Sub 17 (1/3)
@the dnf master Sub 28 (1/3)
@rubik2005 Sub 1:00 (1/3)


(I fixed the) Week 60 Scrambles:
1. (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-5,-1) 
2. (4,0)/ (5,5)/ (-3,3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3) 
3. (4,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
4. (0,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-1,0) 
5. (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,4)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,-2)/ (4,0)/ (4,-2) 
6. (1,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (1,-4)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-4) 
7. (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,2)/ (1,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ 
8. (-2,0)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0) 
9. (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4) 
10. (1,3)/ (3,6)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-4,0)/ 
11. (3,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-3) 
12. (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,0)


----------



## 2019ECKE02 (Feb 22, 2021)

Goal: Sub 9
Cube: Volt V2
Method: Vandenbergh with CSP

1. 10.30
2. 6.31
3. 9.72
4. 10.15
5. DNF(10.52)
6. 9.78
7. 9.42
8. 9.37
9. 8.71
10. 13.82
11. 8.15
12. 10.19
average: 9.96

pretty bad


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 1, 2021)

Spoiler: Week 60 Results



@2019ECKE02 Sub 9 (0/3)


Week 61 Scrambles:
1. (1,0)/ (2,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0) 
2. (-3,-4)/ (-5,1)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-1) 
3. (0,-4)/ (4,4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ 
4. (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (6,-2) 
5. (4,0)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-5)/ (6,0) 
6. (0,2)/ (6,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-2)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (6,0) 
7. (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-4)/ (-4,0) 
8. (0,2)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2) 
9. (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ 
10. (4,0)/ (3,6)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0) 
11. (1,0)/ (2,2)/ (-5,4)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4) 
12. (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,2)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (-5,0)/


----------



## Da Werido (Mar 2, 2021)

Goal: Sub 50
the 1 min solves are due to parity

1. 42.85 (1,0)/ (2,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0) 
2. 54.08 (-3,-4)/ (-5,1)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-1) 
3. 42.63 (0,-4)/ (4,4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ 
4. 42.18 (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (6,-2) 
5. 47.70 (4,0)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-5)/ (6,0) 
6. 57.78 (0,2)/ (6,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-2)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (6,0) 
7. 57.52 (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-4)/ (-4,0) 
8. 1:02.35 (0,2)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2) 
9. (40.68) (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ 
10. 1:05.14 (4,0)/ (3,6)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0) 
11. (1:17.51) (1,0)/ (2,2)/ (-5,4)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4) 
12. 55.75 (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,2)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (-5,0)/
Avg: 52.80


----------



## Skittleskp (Mar 2, 2021)

cube: volt v2
goal: sub 20
1. 13.701
2. 16.939
3. 17.150
4. 20.861
5. 14.528
6. 25.452
7. 17.908
8. 13.251
9. 17.411
10. 20.126
11. 18.020
12. 20.183
average: 17.6827


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 8, 2021)

Spoiler: Week 61 Results



@Da Werido sub 50 (0/3)
@Skittleskp sub 20 (1/3)


Week 62 Scrambles:

(-3,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,-2)/ (1,0)/ 
(0,5)/ (1,4)/ (6,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (6,-4)/ 
(3,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ 
(3,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-5,4)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-4) 
(1,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-4,2)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (6,-1) 
(0,-1)/ (3,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-4)/ (-2,0) 
(-3,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (4,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (4,-1)/ 
(0,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-2,1)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-2) 
(-2,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0) 
(-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,0) 
(-5,0)/ (-3,3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0) 
(0,2)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,1)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-4)/ (0,-1)/ (3,-4)/


----------



## Skittleskp (Mar 8, 2021)

week 62
goal: sub 18
cube: volt v2 fm
ime List:
1. 18.942 
2. 18.267 
3. (11.188) 
4. 11.272 
5. (20.293) 
6. 17.654 
7. 18.920 
8. 14.684 
9. 13.375
10. 13.375 
11. 15.395 
12. 16.178 

average: 15.806


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 15, 2021)

Spoiler: Week 62 Results



@Skittleskp sub 18 (2/3)


Week 63 Scrambles:

(-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,5)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,-1)/ (-2,0) 
(0,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,2)/ (1,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-3,-4)/ 
(0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,-3)/ 
(0,2)/ (0,3)/ (-3,6)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-1) 
(1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,-4)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0) 
(0,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2) 
(-5,3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-2) 
(4,0)/ (-3,6)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,-2)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-2) 
(0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ 
(-3,2)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (3,-4) 
(-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)
(0,-1)/ (0,6)/ (0,3)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-4,0)/


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 18, 2021)

Christopher Fandrich said:


> Goal: Sub-7
> Method: Vandenbergh+CSP+PBL
> Cube: Pro Shop Volt V2 M
> 
> ...



Do you have any videos of your solves? These solves are clearly pushing WR when comps return, so you'd get a lot of attention if you posted them, and I'm personally curious.


----------



## MaksymilianMisiak (Mar 18, 2021)

Week 63
Goal: Sub-15
Method: Vandenbergh
Cube: Volt v2 Full Magnetic
1. (9.27) (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,5)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,-1)/ (-2,0)
2. 10.55 (0,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,2)/ (1,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-3,-4)/
3. 17.19 (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,-3)/
4. 18.23 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (-3,6)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-1)
5. 18.33 (1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,-4)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)
6. 13.03 (0,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)
7. 13.65 (-5,3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-2)
8. 12.46 (4,0)/ (-3,6)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,-2)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-2)
9. 14.01 (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/
10. (22.80) (-3,2)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (3,-4)
11. 16.16 (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)
12. 11.80 (0,-1)/ (0,6)/ (0,3)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-4,0)/
ao12 14.54


----------



## White KB (Mar 18, 2021)

Goal: sub-45
Cube: Volt v2
1. 1:03.78
2. 42.69
3. 30.73 (PB single!)
4. 57.10
5. 1:00.07
6. 50.87
7. 42.39
8. 46.37
9. 48.08
10. 46.67
11. 57.18
12. 53.49
Overall ao12: 50.49 (0/3)


----------



## Skittleskp (Mar 21, 2021)

week 63
goal: sub-18
cube: volt v2
1. 14.626
2. 16.994
3. 16.391
4. 13.664
5. 22.381
6. 21.904
7. 15.537
8. 18.270
9. 14.419
10. 17.053
11. 14.086
12. 14.206

average: 16.549


----------



## Christopher Fandrich (Mar 22, 2021)

Kit Clement said:


> Do you have any videos of your solves? These solves are clearly pushing WR when comps return, so you'd get a lot of attention if you posted them, and I'm personally curious.


Yeah, I do have videos of my solves. My channel should be linked if you want to see them.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 22, 2021)

Christopher Fandrich said:


> Yeah, I do have videos of my solves. My channel should be linked if you want to see them.



Awesome, thanks for linking! Just a note, you only need the part that is "/channel/..." for the profile field, the youtube.com part is added automatically. 

Surprised that you aren't more well known given the results you've been getting and the videos you have of your solves, but I guess it just sucks not having comps going on right now.


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 23, 2021)

Spoiler: Week 63 Results



@MaksymilianMisiak sub 15 (1/3)
@White KB sub 45 (0/3)
@Skittleskp *sub 18 (3/3)*


*Congrats Skittleskp!!! You have graduated from sub 18 on Square-1!*
Week 64 Scrambles:

(4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (4,0) 
(0,2)/ (3,0)/ (1,4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ 
(0,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
(4,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (6,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
(0,2)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0) 
(0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (4,1)/ (2,-1)/ (-5,-5)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (3,-4) 
(0,5)/ (0,3)/ (0,3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,0)/ 
(0,-1)/ (-5,1)/ (2,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (3,-2)/ (-5,-4)/ (2,0)/ (4,0) 
(3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0) 
(4,0)/ (-1,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)
(0,-4)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (0,-2) 
(1,3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (4,-1)/ (3,-2)


----------



## White KB (Mar 29, 2021)

Goal: sub-45
294. 54.73[#1] Race to Sub-X Part 2 @2021-03-24 14:05:08
295. 47.39 Race to Sub-X Part 2 @2021-03-24 14:16:15
296. 57.63 Race to Sub-X Part 2 @2021-03-25 07:15:53
297. 55.37 Race to Sub-X Part 2 @2021-03-25 07:18:17
298. 1:05.23 Race to Sub-X Part 2 @2021-03-25 07:42:09
299. 1:08.93 Race to Sub-X Part 2 @2021-03-25 07:44:45
300. 1:02.36 Race to Sub-X Part 2 @2021-03-25 07:46:41
301. 1:02.81 Race to Sub-X Part 2 @2021-03-25 07:48:22
302. 53.69 Race to Sub-X Part 2 @2021-03-25 07:50:26
303. 38.43 Race to Sub-X Part 2 @2021-03-25 07:52:35
304. 39.28 Race to Sub-X Part 2 @2021-03-25 07:53:59
305. 46.26 Race to Sub-X Part 2 @2021-03-25 09:18:12


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 31, 2021)

Spoiler: Week 64 Results



@White KB sub 45 (0/3)


Week 65 Scrambles:

(0,-4)/ (-5,1)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,0)
(0,2)/ (-5,4)/ (5,2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (1,0)
(-2,-3)/ (0,6)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-2)
(-3,5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-3,0)
(4,0)/ (-4,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (1,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (-2,-1)/ (2,0)
(4,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-5)/ (-4,0)/
(0,-4)/ (-5,1)/ (6,3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,-2)/ (4,-3)/ (4,0)/ (5,-2)
(-3,-4)/ (1,1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-3)
(1,3)/ (5,2)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)
(4,0)/ (2,5)/ (1,1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-5)/ (-2,0)
(0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)
(-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-2,0)/


----------



## Skittleskp (Mar 31, 2021)

ahah thank u
cube: voltv2m
goal: sub 25

1. 14.432 (0,-4)/ (-5,1)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,0) 
2. 31.306 (0,2)/ (-5,4)/ (5,2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (1,0) 
3. 30.331 (-2,-3)/ (0,6)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,-2) 
4. 18.739 (-3,5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-3,0) 
5. 22.645 (4,0)/ (-4,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (1,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (-2,-1)/ (2,0) 
6. (12.465) (4,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-5)/ (-4,0)/ 
7. 19.869 (0,-4)/ (-5,1)/ (6,3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,-2)/ (4,-3)/ (4,0)/ (5,-2) 
8. 16.610 (-3,-4)/ (1,1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-3) 
9. (31.654) (1,3)/ (5,2)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0) 
10. 18.708 (4,0)/ (2,5)/ (1,1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-5)/ (-2,0) 
11. 19.288 (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0) 
12. 14.517 (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-2,0)/

average: 20.645


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 5, 2021)

Spoiler: Week 65 Results



@Skittleskp


Week 66 Scrambles:

(-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (6,-4)
(-2,0)/ (5,5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,-2)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)
(-2,0)/ (5,5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,-2)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)
(1,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-2,0)
(0,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (1,4)/ (5,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (6,0)
(3,5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)
(4,0)/ (-3,6)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,0)
(-2,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)
(-2,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (6,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)
(1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-5)/ (-4,0)
(-5,0)/ (-3,6)/ (2,5)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (6,0)
(4,0)/ (3,-3)/ (2,5)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (6,0)/ (3,-2)/ (-3,-2)


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 13, 2021)

Week 67 Scrambles:

(-2,3)/ (-1,2)/ (3,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0) 
(-5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ 
(0,-1)/ (-5,1)/ (-4,5)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (3,-2)/ (1,0)/ (2,0) 
(1,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ 
(0,-1)/ (-5,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (-4,-2)/ (1,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-4,0) 
(0,-4)/ (3,6)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,0) 
(0,5)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-3)/ 
(0,5)/ (0,-3)/ (1,1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ 
(-2,6)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,-3) 
(-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,2)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-1) 
(-2,-3)/ (-3,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (-5,-4)/ 
(-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (6,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)/


----------



## 2019ECKE02 (Apr 14, 2021)

volt v2
goal is sub 9.6

1. 10.66
2. 8.04
3. 8.54
4. 9.69
5. 9.51
6. 10.53
7. 8.02
8. 10.51
9. 11.82
10. 8.59
11. 9.38
12. 9.63

ao12 9.51

not bad 
a lot of 8s and a lot of 10s
i stopped practising as much months ago so sub ten is still decent


----------



## Christopher Fandrich (Apr 14, 2021)

volt v2
goal: sub-7

1. 8.61
2. 6.56
3. 6.54
4. 6.03
5. 7.06
6. 7.93
7. 6.51
8. 7.14
9. 6.79
10. 6.57
11. 4.76
12. 5.24

6.64 ao12

nice


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 20, 2021)

Spoiler: Week 67 Results



@2019ECKE02 sub 9.6 (1/3)
@Christopher Fandrich sub 7 (1/3)


Week 68 Scrambles:

(1,0)/ (0,3)/ (5,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ 
(0,2)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,-4) 
(-2,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,3)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-1)/ (6,0)/ 
(0,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-4) 
(1,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,0)/ 
(4,-3)/ (0,6)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0) 
(-3,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,-3)/ (1,0)/ (6,-3)/ 
(0,5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (3,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,0) 
(0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0) 
(3,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-5,-4)/ (2,0)/ (5,0)/ (3,-2)/
(0,2)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (6,0)/ 
(3,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-5,-4)/ (2,0)/ (5,0)/ (3,-2)/


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Jul 30, 2021)

Goal: Sub-1:20

avg of 12: 1:19.767

Time List:
1. 1:26.432 
2. (2:01.185) 
3. 1:05.656
4. 1:37.482
5. 1:40.535
6. 1:13.686
7. (54.410) PB
8. 1:00.237
9. 56.035 
10. 1:17.839
11. 1:21.809 
12. 1:37.957 

yes!


----------

